# Show me some rare stuff !!



## afxcrazy

I'm looking for some pics of rare stuff.Pushcars 2;1's proto's .
And any other stuff hardly seen on the bay like decal sheets etc.
So if you can post some pics of rare stuff.
Thanks


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Here's a few of my rare/htf cars. I have some others but you know me, I had to modify them and ruin the collector value.  Some might get angry at me for doing things like painting and changing the decals on things like AFX S series cars.


----------



## roadrner

Nice collection guys. Clean looking Vette! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## blubyu

How does that Russell MAXX run?


----------



## Im Paul

this is a very good topic but you should of added this:

"tell us a little bit about the history of your prototype",where you got it from,how rare is it and what makes it so rare.also if its a blank shot,a hand decoed body or???

i will be posting some stuff on this topic VERY SOON.


----------



## Im Paul

afxcrazy said:


> I'm looking for some pics of rare stuff.Pushcars 2;1's proto's .
> And any other stuff hardly seen on the bay like decal sheets etc.
> So if you can post some pics of rare stuff.
> Thanks


so let me guess,the corvette was not released with the orange stripe???

tell us bout it!


----------



## videojimmy

blubyu said:


> How does that Russell MAXX run?



I have 2 of them, they run like old style Gplus cars. very cool crs for the collection.


----------



## Im Paul

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Here's a few of my rare/htf cars. I have some others but you know me, I had to modify them and ruin the collector value.  Some might get angry at me for doing things like painting and changing the decals on things like AFX S series cars.


hopefully you dont modify and ruin that tilt front end 57 chevy.thank you.


----------



## afxcrazy

Im Paul said:


> so let me guess,the corvette was not released with the orange stripe???
> 
> tell us bout it!


I'm not really sure. I know it is not a chrome car that was stripped of chrome.
The story I was told is someone bought the mold and made these.I have about four of them.


----------



## afxcrazy

Here is another one.


----------



## roadrner

Well both of the Vettes are in Bob Beer's book as a #1 (rare). If you guys don't want them, I do collect the AFXes. :devil:

Great lookers!:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

I Have a carded TycoPro Cobra...I haven't see too many in this state...found it at a toy show in Tuscon. Have some other stuff I'll post later...


----------



## AfxToo

That's the TycoPro Trade-In promotion car. If you traded in any old slot car you would get that special pack with the translucent Cobra, an oiling pen, and a booklet at a discounted price. I think it was around $3.00. I bought a couple of them back in the day because of the price but only one unpackaged car survives in my "collection," and it's sitting on a 440X2 chassis. That was probably the first TycoPro a lot of people bought because it was intended to be a "test drive car," so they were heavily used, as all toys should be, which probably makes them inherently more rare than other cars of the same vintage.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Im Paul said:


> hopefully you dont modify and ruin that tilt front end 57 chevy.thank you.


Well, not that one, anyway.

The resin cast from Bruce Gavins looks nice with flames over metallic burgandy. :thumbsup:


----------



## RMMseven

*How about some Cox HO Prototypes?*

These are some protoypes from the late 70s out of Cox R&D. Cox produced these for a few years, the tooling was sold and they became Rokar then later the chassis was the first Life-Like chassis.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

RMMseven said:


> These are some protoypes from the late 70s out of Cox R&D. Cox produced these for a few years, the tooling was sold and they became Rokar then later the chassis was the first Life-Like chassis.


Actually, you skipped one. Cox became AmRac, which became Rokar, which became Lifelike, which is now Walthers Lifelike. AmRac used the Cox chassis, then a slightly modified version of it.

Nice cars though. Cox stuff is near impossible to find. When you do it goes for big bucks. I have all three of those bodies but they are the AmRac versions in different colors.


----------



## RMMseven

Yes you are right! It was Cox then AmRac, I even bought an AmRac car back in the day.


----------



## RMMseven

I like some of the home-made stuff, some people are really talented.
This was made by a friend of mine, he used a 1/32 scale die-cast sprint car and made resin copies of the body and then made resin chassis for them. The wheels and tires were made on a jewelers lathe. I was supposed to put a drive figure in it but didn't get around to it.


----------



## resinmonger

I wonder how that sprint car would fit on a Mega-G?


----------



## triple20

pm era batmobile test shot


----------



## afxcrazy

Nice packaging. Here is some rare Aurora packaging.This was a European Semi trailer box.
I've only seen three since I have been collecting.


----------



## SCJ

Oh, oh, I have some.....what to list first!?!

Lets start with some Aurora test shots and prototype's.




















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

Here is a 2:1 pattern......if you didn't know already, alot of the cars you see in catalogs are NOT actually HO scale. The company sends out an approved blue print for pattern making (and or tooling) so they can see it in 3D form. This is often what gets used for paint scheme tests and catalog shoots which need decided on WAy before production starts.

What your looking at is the 2:1 pattern for the Lotus 79 (Andretti Lotus) in the back ground and an HO body in front.











-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

This is the printers proof (and most likely the only known example) of the famous Ford-Aurora poster used on the Johnny Carson show for the BIG race.....if you have the video Bob Beers offers of this race, watch closely when they come back from commercial, you'll see the poster! 















We have more gooides like prototype Super II, blueprints, track, Tjet test shots etc....LMK if you want to see them!?!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## resinmonger

Please show more slot car goodness. Don't hold back, we can take it! Inquiring Hutts want to see 'em!!!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

John, one of these days I'm gonna come knocking on your door. I might stay for dinner.


----------



## shlbsnake

We have more gooides like prototype Super II, blueprints, track, Tjet test shots etc....LMK if you want to see them!?


Are you kidding??? of course we want to see them.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## Im Paul

hey jonny,would love to see a few tyco prototypes...pre-mattel please?


----------



## afxcrazy

Here is a pic of another 2:1 test shot of the firebird.


----------



## afxcrazy

SCJ said:


> This is the printers proof (and most likely the only known example) of the famous Ford-Aurora poster used on the Johnny Carson show for the BIG race.....if you have the video Bob Beers offers of this race, watch closely when they come back from commercial, you'll see the poster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have more gooides like prototype Super II, blueprints, track, Tjet test shots etc....LMK if you want to see them!?!
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Was this printers proof printed on paper or canvas ??


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

How 'bout some rare F1s?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those 2:1s are outrageous.


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

OK - here are some more Tyco one offs. Picked up in Tucson again.


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

and some more...this one can be found in the Tyco book


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

and more Tyco yet....


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

Thought I would thow in some Nascar stuff....
The 46 in the middle is a test shot... a bit different than in the tyco book. 
The indy car is.. well its not a stock car.. but Cole must have driven it somewhere in the movie???


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

couple Tyco oldies...cream colored and dark green


----------



## resinmonger

And your address is? Seriously, that is a great collection of Tyco goodness. Thanks for sharing. Does your handle owe anything to the movie "Aliens"?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hope Rich has a keyboard drool protector... He's gonna need one now!!! Those are sweet!!! The oldies in the last picture in particular!!! And the Purple ford looks AWESOME too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

ItsaDryHeat said:


> couple Tyco oldies...cream colored and dark green



I think those are the nicest slot ever made!!!


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

resinmonger said:


> And your address is? Seriously, that is a great collection of Tyco goodness. Thanks for sharing. Does your handle owe anything to the movie "Aliens"?


Arizona! Its a Dry heat! right? bought most of the tyco stuff from an ex Tyco employee. he had tons of geat stuff.. just didn't have tons of cash at the time.. I beleive he sold most everything off last I heard.


----------



## afxcrazy

Here is a copper/brownish chrome nomad prototype. I bought this from an Aurora executive a couple of years back. They made various cars in chrome colors for special occasions. The colors I know of are purple,brown/copper and gold although I have never seen the gold in person.


----------



## bobhch

*This is only a I WISH pic...*

Just a Negative picture of the Black Shadow via my computers art program. O.K. so call me a fake.  

This would have been a cool one for a 70s style Black & White Track set!

Great stuff and love to look at all these pics. 
Thanks for posting them up and sharing! 
It is a real treat to see all the Tough stuff pictures posted here. 










Bob...I got nothing...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

ItsaDryHeat said:


> Arizona! Its a Dry heat! right? bought most of the tyco stuff from an ex Tyco employee. he had tons of geat stuff.. just didn't have tons of cash at the time.. I beleive he sold most everything off last I heard.


Picture Aliens. When the Colonial Marines enter the Alien Hive in the atmosphere processing station, one of the Marines mentions that it's hot. Pvt. Hudson (Bill Paxton) says "Yeah but it's a dry heat". That is my favorite line from the movie. My wife and kids dread visiting Phoenix or Palm Springs due to somewhat over use of the phrase on my part. I was just thinking...

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## videojimmy

Carrera HO


----------



## videojimmy

BANDAI HO


----------



## videojimmy

PENN LINE


----------



## videojimmy

TOOTSIE TOY


----------



## videojimmy

GIOCHI PREZIOSI


----------



## videojimmy

COX HO


----------



## videojimmy

RASANT


----------



## videojimmy

1 OF 100 FLINTSTONE MOBLIES PRODUCED BT BOB BEERS..... THIS ONE JUST SOLD FOR 350 BUCKS ON THE BAY

I GOT MINE FOR 78 BUCKS 3 YRS AGO


----------



## satellite1

Hard work to change from a plastic toy to slot car


----------



## videojimmy

That Camper Is Amazing!


----------



## Bill Hall

I knew you were holding out Jim!

Very cool!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

wow, those tyco 32 roadsters are freakin AMAZING! Wonder why they didnt build these versions? And a coupe version wouldve been nice too...

Ive seen that solid blue '40 Ford before. Its not really a one-off from what I understand, just didnt get widely released. Now that red/black salt flat roadster would have to be.

Wonder if there are any one-off versions of the Tyco Jeep CJs?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

VJ--hows that tootsietoy one run? That thing is made of diecast, right?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

videojimmy said:


> COX HO


One of these on fleabay for BIN $75 or best offer. Also a NIP cox on there.
Here is my recent rarity that I just bought an have not recieved(won it at 2 am central time while in bed). Came with a tyco pro track for only $18+15 shipping SHHHHHHH :woohoo:I set my bid at $125 an didnt even need it


----------



## SCJ

videojimmy said:


> GIOCHI PREZIOSI


lol VJ

I thought I would be the only crazy to have these cars in my collection.....do you have the VERY cool set (the reason I bought mine) as well?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

bobhch said:


> Just a Negative picture of the Black Shadow via my computers art program. O.K. so call me a fake.
> 
> This would have been a cool one for a 70s style Black & White Track set!
> 
> Great stuff and love to look at all these pics.
> Thanks for posting them up and sharing!
> It is a real treat to see all the Tough stuff pictures posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...I got nothing...zilla


 
Fake, I call you a frick'n genius....you made a pic of an actual 1:1 car and didn't even know it!?!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Saving this one!!!*

Man you guys are posting some cool and serious cars!!! Great cars guys and thanks for posting!!! I wish I could aford to buy a few of em!!! I'm saving this Shadow!!! The way Doba and Bob...zilla are painting em up and Bill is melting em down, plus a few of my on creations, these things should be getting rare in the next 30 years or so...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Here are a few of my sorta rare pieces.:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Here are a few of my more rare pieces.:thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

joez870 said:


> Here are a few of my sorta rare pieces.:thumbsup:


Those funny-cars are awesome. Anymore of these super nice Tyco's and a name change of Tyco crazy will be in order!


----------



## SCJ

videojimmy said:


> 1 OF 100 FLINTSTONE MOBLIES PRODUCED BT BOB BEERS..... THIS ONE JUST SOLD FOR 350 BUCKS ON THE BAY
> 
> I GOT MINE FOR 78 BUCKS 3 YRS AGO


 
:thumbsup:


What do you think the 2:1 patterns would go for?




















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet collection Joez!!! I think an upgrade in the security department is in order!!! :thumbsup: Keep them bad boys locked up!!! :wave:

Utherjoe


----------



## SCJ

Here is an in store painted masonite sign and a way to dump slow selling track!










-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078

oooh!! W.T. Grants!!! We had one in town!!! I believe back in 1976 I swiped one of my dad's work shirts purchased from there!!! And it's still in my closet!!! I told the TM if she does anything with that shirt, I'm leaving!!! It's gotta be worth...uuuurrrmmmm.. at least a dollar, But it means the world to me!!:thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

ok I had to dig out the shelf queens


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

an a few more


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

few more


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

ok last few, unless you want more


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, Kevin! You're another of those Indiana Jones type of guys who got out of the Temple of Doom with major slot car treasure!!! Those need to be kept behind a drool-proof enclosure! Congratulations on building up such a sweet collection!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

resinmonger said:


> Wow, Kevin! You're another of those Indiana Jones type of guys who got out of the Temple of Doom with major slot car treasure!!! Those need to be kept behind a drool-proof enclosure! Congratulations on building up such a sweet collection!
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


They sit nicely in 48 count HW carring cases, 13 of those an 3 smaller ones. Few years back I was buying 5-10 tycos a week!!! Damn economy, I miss those days lol


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

oppps missed a pic


----------



## Im Paul

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> One of these on fleabay for BIN $75 or best offer. Also a NIP cox on there.
> Here is my recent rarity that I just bought an have not recieved(won it at 2 am central time while in bed). Came with a tyco pro track for only $18+15 shipping SHHHHHHH :woohoo:I set my bid at $125 an didnt even need it


so you won both cars and track for only 18.95 plus shipping?

that mustang looks really nice.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Im Paul said:


> so you won both cars and track for only 18.95 plus shipping?
> 
> that mustang looks really nice.


Yes an was I ever surprised!!


----------



## videojimmy

Grunge.... ther tootsie toy has a strong motor, but the tires are crap and I haven't found a suitable replacement yet. They seem to be about 1:50 scale..and yes, they are die cast, like the RASANT

same goes for the Penn Lines... really nice cars, but the tires are hard so don't they run that well... plw=enty of mottor but alot of wheel spin...


----------



## RMMseven

From the early days of collecting... HOCars Olds 442


----------



## RMMseven

My original Aurora (not Tomy) Super G-Plus car I purchased in 1982. For years I could never find another one.


----------



## SCJ

videojimmy said:


> Grunge.... ther tootsie toy has a strong motor, but the tires are crap and I haven't found a suitable replacement yet. They seem to be about 1:50 scale..and yes, they are die cast, like the RASANT
> 
> same goes for the Penn Lines... really nice cars, but the tires are hard so don't they run that well... plw=enty of mottor but alot of wheel spin...


 
VJ-

Did you know.........Tootsie also made Ford Falcon body and both it and the Corvair body came in Plastic, but I've never been able to find the Falcon in diecast!?!

Colors for both appear to be the same, Red and White in plastic.......Orangish-Red and plain Gold in Diecast.

I've seen several sets, but always the same box...not sure if they made others or not.













-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

For all you Tyco (Camaro & Firebird) fans......this is a hand painted 24"x30" oil painting used by the Tyco Art Department for the box lid of the Tyco TRX sets they produced in the 80's.












-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

We can't forget the Drag Race fans.....:thumbsup:

This is a hand made working product development study/prototype for an item Aurora never produced......it was for a drag racing set complete w/ dual Hurst shifters!!!!


Look close, does the casing look similar (albeit 20 years apart) to anything Aurora produced that you can think of?














-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ

Not really rare I guess, but certainly difficult to find in this complete and uncut form......














-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## afxcrazy

A Pack of Daytona's.The solid yellow is a Japanese version.The white one is a prototype from the CT office. About 13 years ago Bob Beers sold a stenciled version on the bay.I came up short on that day and have not seen another since. I did see a white one that was painted green from the factory.
It sold real cheap on the bay about two years ago.


----------



## afxcrazy

Here is an Aurora prototype firetruck.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

SCJ said:


> Not really rare I guess, but certainly difficult to find in this complete and uncut form......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


here are some carded parts I have, not to rare but also hard to find uncut



















♦


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

*not sure*

ooopps


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

*not sure*

i only own 3 cars,these two i bought off ebay for $18.50 shipped..
they're a/fx 917's..
are these common?















[/IMG]


----------



## Im Paul

SCJ said:


> For all you Tyco (Camaro & Firebird) fans......this is a hand painted 24"x30" oil painting used by the Tyco Art Department for the box lid of the Tyco TRX sets they produced in the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


john,

i do have a sealed trx set that will look nice sitting next to that painting.im not giving the set up so lets work a deal on that painting 

i have a couple of different box art paintings in my personal collection.i should post some pictures. 

Paul


----------



## Im Paul

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Yes an was I ever surprised!!


thats awesome.reminds me of the time when i got a trick camaro with white letters for 30.00 with shipping!


----------



## ItsaDryHeat

grungerockjeepe said:


> wow, those tyco 32 roadsters are freakin AMAZING! Wonder why they didnt build these versions? And a coupe version wouldve been nice too...
> 
> Ive seen that solid blue '40 Ford before. Its not really a one-off from what I understand, just didnt get widely released. Now that red/black salt flat roadster would have to be.
> 
> Wonder if there are any one-off versions of the Tyco Jeep CJs?


The 40 Ford is actually kind of a candy purple - not solid blue. plus the windshield is purple chrome.
Also the salt flat racer is hot pink! Check to see if you need to adjust your monitor's color.


----------



## videojimmy

I'm so jealous of all the cool prototypes I'm seeing here!


----------



## sethndaddy

videojimmy said:


> I'm so jealous of all the cool prototypes I'm seeing here!


I know, makes me want to go break people up and steal their cars.:devil:


----------



## tomhocars

*Tyco stockers*

These are the early paint stages


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one you don't see for sale that often, it's a molded red AFX 57. This was a chrome car that I stripped. I need to get the boys to finish it up...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Schweeeeeeeet!


----------



## tomhocars

*Rareest slot car items*

Here is actual footage of the elusive Bill Wheelzasauros spending money on the right.Thats his trainer Scott Speed Racer Dunlap on the left helping.Last pic is Tonto Beers just before he passed out.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Slot Car Johnny has posted some pics of some really cool Aurora stuff. But what are his credentials? Maybe this will help.


----------



## afxcrazy

AFX Corvette pushcar prototype.


----------



## Bill Hall

Early storm trooper version?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Bill Hall said:


> Early storm trooper version?


Heavy Metal version.


----------



## RMMseven

That's the MTV corvette!


----------



## mr_aurora

*TYCO Motocross RARE? you tell me.....*

I have a Very Rare TYCO Toys R Us store display layout of the Motocross set. This was made for Toys R Us and never used because of it's size. The bikes seem to be rare, Grandcheapskate and others need to tell me if they are or not. Here are a few photos. -Bob


----------



## satellite1

*Mining Truck*

This one is made from a KIBRI plastic kit, changed to slot with hard work to fit the single parts on the slot chassis, changed the tires to Faller car system rubber ones.
Some additional KIBRI kits waiting for new slot car conversion.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's an incredible piece of craftsmanship there!!! WOW!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij

What about this one?

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=32203&cat=511


----------



## krazcustoms

*Some Tycos*

First pic: Rare Tyco Racing trailer. I picked that up a few years ago from Ebay for like $70 or something. Nuts, I know.

Second pic: You don't see these very often in this packaging. I remember a local hobby shop had this in the late 80's for $24.99. I didn't collect Tyco then, and a buddy bought it and a Federal Express van that they also had. A few years later he was getting rid of stuff and in the mean-time I had started collecting Tyco so I gave him $50 a piece for them.

Third pic: Has anyone else ever noticed the two different designs for the Allied trailer? I have no idea which one is rarer. And yes, I know that one of the wheels is mounted backwards but I'm not ripping it open to fix it...


----------



## krazcustoms

*Some AFX*

First pic: Model A Coupe test shot w/clear glass. The guy I bought this from got it from a guy who worked for Coleco when they bought AFX. Apparently, they did some testing of whatever AFX molds they had and the guy from Coleco had others, but the person I got this from was only into hot rods - not even into slots at all - so this is the only one he got. He decided to thin some of his hot rod memorabilia and I got this, a regular-issue woodie and regular-issue mustard panel for $30. Not sure what happened to the guy from Coleco or the other test shots and yes, I asked.

Second pic: You can clearly see how much I was influenced by AFX flame jobs. Loved them in the 70's and still love them now.

Third pic: I always thought that the Magna-Sonic Chevelle was limited to the #29 versions until I picked this up at a local auction. It's banded, original, and looks weird with the body being the same color as the case.


----------



## Im Paul

krazcustoms said:


> First pic: Rare Tyco Racing trailer. I picked that up a few years ago from Ebay for like $70 or something. Nuts, I know.
> 
> Second pic: You don't see these very often in this packaging. I remember a local hobby shop had this in the late 80's for $24.99. I didn't collect Tyco then, and a buddy bought it and a Federal Express van that they also had. A few years later he was getting rid of stuff and in the mean-time I had started collecting Tyco so I gave him $50 a piece for them.
> 
> Third pic: Has anyone else ever noticed the two different designs for the Allied trailer? I have no idea which one is rarer. And yes, I know that one of the wheels is mounted backwards but I'm not ripping it open to fix it...


the first time i went to the dolton show (aka the chicago show),some guy had the tyco racing trailer and the peterbuilt for 20.00.i didnt know much about rarity and value back then so i passed it up.im still kicking my self for that!

i never noticed the slightly different decos on the allied trailer. looks like one of the trailers has thicker letters as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I will need to again kick myself a few times.. Oh the oportunities past... Last time around (approx 1986) I had the chance to buy the tyco trucks new at the hobbyshop...and passed on it... again and again!!! Hindsight is better than 20/20.... You never think at the time when the racks are full of product that someday...


----------



## cscustoms

When I get time, I'm going to have to get pics of my collection. A lot of stuuf and couldn't tell ya what is rare and what is not.


----------



## krazcustoms

*Bre-Datsun*



Andrij said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=32203&cat=511



Andrij, What is the story behind this car? How/where/when were they originally available? I like seeing cars that I've never seen before!


----------



## thunderjetgene

tomhocars said:


> Here is actual footage of the elusive Bill Wheelzasauros spending money on the right.Thats his trainer Scott Speed Racer Dunlap on the left helping.Last pic is Tonto Beers just before he passed out.


Hey Tom, is that the Greenberg Show two weeks ago? Where's the rest of the pics?

Gene


----------



## JordanZ870

thunderjetgene said:


> Hey Tom, is that the Greenberg Show two weeks ago? Where's the rest of the pics?
> 
> Gene


....and why does it look like you took the pics with MY camera?


----------



## 70ss

joez870 said:


> ....and why does it look like you took the pics with MY camera?



Just like all the rare sightings (Bigfoot,UFO's,Lockness ect..) When sighted your in a hurry to get the shot and breathing so hard and shaking from excitement it would be hard for for you to get a good clear picture before it disappears. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## SCJ

SCJ said:


> VJ-
> 
> Did you know.........Tootsie also made Ford Falcon body and both it and the Corvair body came in Plastic, but I've never been able to find the Falcon in diecast!?!
> 
> Colors for both appear to be the same, Red and White in plastic.......Orangish-Red and plain Gold in Diecast.
> 
> I've seen several sets, but always the same box...not sure if they made others or not.
> 
> -------------------------
> w[URL="http://www.SlotCarJohnnies.com"]ww.SlotCarJohnnies.com[/URL]


 
And here it is on fee bay, no it's not mine, just saw it and thought others would like to see....#300286621784.













-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars

thunderjetgene said:


> Hey Tom, is that the Greenberg Show two weeks ago? Where's the rest of the pics?
> 
> Gene


OK Gene.Here they are.First pic is Bob Tonto Beers with Joe Lupico aka Grandcheapskate.Joe left his coat home.It was to heavy for his car.He's worried about gas mileage. Next is Gene Hedden aka Thunderjetgene.Gene just stands around smiling all day.He doesn't know why.Doctors are working on the problem.Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

One of these days I will get a chance to attend a show.. You'll recognize me right off the bat Tom.. I'll be the one with the paper bag over my head!! :jest: (It has already been established that I'm not photogenic!! Coach will confirm this!! This is for the safety of your camera and the general public!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## smokinHOs

*Decos.. and stuff...*

Excellent thread.. I will represent the Tyco guys, since AFX was kinda before my time... 

These are hand decos "decomasters" I guess, the unreleased Cheerios Nascar is complete with prototype card.

-Marc and .. Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs

*S'more Tycos...*

Finally- they come out of the case to say hello to world... 

M&Ms Nascar- paint master? - It is tampo painted not hand painted...
Shark, Dodge, and ATVs (produced?) are decos (hand painted).
Funny Vette is painted and decaled- decals look familiar?

-Marc.. and Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs

*and finally.. more Tycos...*

Ok- this is it for now. More decos...

#7 Nascar- It's in the 2nd Edition of Dan's book (which I think is pretty cool)
40 Ford and 57 Chevy are hand painted decos as well.. Funny thing is that I never found the production versions to go with 'em... Funny how that works.

I hope you all enjoy the pics...

-Marc... and Marcus


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

the 57 an 40 ford came in the super duper cliffhanger about 5 years ago, an DAMN I'm jealous, wish they would have released that cherrios


----------



## smokinHOs

*Tyco decos...*

Yeah - the Cheerios Nascar is very nice. I remember 7-8 years? ago I received two Nascar decos in the mail, the #22 Intrepid Cat and #43 Intrepid Cheerios and was beside myself trying to figure out where the new Dodge Nascar cast came from. After reading a couple of posts by some people in the HO slot community I mentioned to them that I had two Dodge Nascars. It wasnt until I snapped a digital photo that they believed me. About 6 months later the cars showed up as production cars.

In addition to the Cheerios Taurus that was not released I have a prototype package for the #99 Exide (the purple-ish pink nose with black rear). Unfortunately I have not been able to locate the decomaster to go in it. Truthfully I don't know if it even exists. I can only assume... Hopefully someday I can find it. Other decos (hand painted) in my collection include:

#10 Tide Taurus, #17 Dewalt (regular run), #6 Valvoline Taurus, #6 Pfizer Taurus, #16 Primestar, #99 (the other two versions), #12 Mobil (both verisons) + an autographed mint loose production version, #44 Pontiac HWs (both versions), #94 McDonalds (black top), #10 Valvoline Pontiac, and finally the #43 Cheerios Pontiac. I have several test shots to go with them, chrome, molded in color, even the 2.5:1 and 1:1 sculpts...

It's been a long chase... LOL

-Marc .. and Marcus


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

smokinHOs said:


> Yeah - the Cheerios Nascar is very nice. I remember 7-8 years? ago I received two Nascar decos in the mail, the #22 Intrepid Cat and #43 Intrepid Cheerios and was beside myself trying to figure out where the new Dodge Nascar cast came from. After reading a couple of posts by some people in the HO slot community I mentioned to them that I had two Dodge Nascars. It wasnt until I snapped a digital photo that they believed me. About 6 months later the cars showed up as production cars.
> 
> In addition to the Cheerios Taurus that was not released I have a prototype package for the #99 Exide (the purple-ish pink nose with black rear). Unfortunately I have not been able to locate the decomaster to go in it. Truthfully I don't know if it even exists. I can only assume... Hopefully someday I can find it. Other decos (hand painted) in my collection include:
> 
> #10 Tide Taurus, #17 Dewalt (regular run), #6 Valvoline Taurus, #6 Pfizer Taurus, #16 Primestar, #99 (the other two versions), #12 Mobil (both verisons) + an autographed mint loose production version, #44 Pontiac HWs (both versions), #94 McDonalds (black top), #10 Valvoline Pontiac, and finally the #43 Cheerios Pontiac. I have several test shots to go with them, chrome, molded in color, even the 2.5:1 and 1:1 sculpts...
> 
> It's been a long chase... LOL
> 
> -Marc .. and Marcus


Im SOOOO Jealous!!!!!!! here is the track that has the 40 an 57 http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTWHEELS-SUPER-DUPER-CLIFFHANGERS-WITH-57-CHEVY_W0QQitemZ290290609881QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item290290609881&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## smokinHOs

*40 and 57...*

I will ahve to keep my eyes out for them... Seems silly to have the protos and not the production.. LOL


----------



## Im Paul

not really.i have a lot of test shots and prototypes with no production cars present to match.besides,the shaq truck never went into production so it stands by it self.


----------



## tomhocars

1960 Corvettes
Here are some color variations that I received from the ART department at Tyco.Some with blowers,some wth side pipes .
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Im Paul

smokinHOs said:


> Finally- they come out of the case to say hello to world...
> 
> M&Ms Nascar- paint master? - It is tampo painted not hand painted...
> Shark, Dodge, and ATVs (produced?) are decos (hand painted).
> Funny Vette is painted and decaled- decals look familiar?
> 
> -Marc.. and Marcus


is the charger,"gt racing" corvette and the atvs pre 1997 mattel cars?those atv look like the set that was on ebay a wile back.


----------



## tomhocars

Here are a few with clear roofs ,different shades of red and one pulled trom the mold


----------



## Im Paul

tomhocars said:


> 1960 Corvettes
> Here are some color variations that I received from the ART department at Tyco.Some with blowers,some wth side pipes .
> Tom Stumpf


tom,

how come you NEVER bring that stuff to the chicago show?you know i really love them art department tyco cars.i guess its the "artist" in me.


----------



## Im Paul

tomhocars said:


> Here are a few with clear roofs ,different shades of red and one pulled trom the mold


is that a glow 60s vette i see?i have one of them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess it's a good thing Tyco didn't release this, being that Johnny Benson drove the car and it's actually his picture they are using.










Who's John Andretti?


----------



## tomhocars

1957 Ford T-Birds


----------



## Im Paul

60s vette on the curve huggers card.i know this car is pretty common but whats rare about it is its mint on the "solid black" curve huggers card.the black color cards where only issued for one year in 1976.then tyco switched to the faded color hp-2 cards in 1977.








[/IMG]


----------



## Im Paul

40 ford never released.57 chevy hand decoed with scoope box.we all have seen many singapore cosmic flyers on ebay but have you seen a real hand decoed master?grey kelloggs stocker.hand painted superbirds.one of the orange superbirds has a #43 imprint on the roof of the car.the guys in the art department painted over a petty bird.


----------



## smokinHOs

*Tyco decos...*

Wow... great stuff... 

I especially like the yellow 57 w/ flames and the Monte Carlo stocker. I never had the opportunity to pick up an " art dept. car" as you guys refer to them., but I do have a cosmic flyer deco master. I love the colors of the vettes you posted. Paint looks fresh and glossy... goes to show what an HO can look like in the right hands. 

As for John Andretti- he drove the Cheerios Pontiac that Mattel released not the Benson ride (proto pictured). He had a limited schedule last year in Nascar. Have you seen a deco of the other Exide nascar (pink/black). I can post a pic later of the prototype card... 

The ATVs I have had for probably 7 or 8 years? I got them and passed a chance to snag to monster trucks (Grave Digger/Goldberg I think).. the price was just too high, and I really didn't like them that much... still don't... LOL
I know of "production" ATV pieces but don't know if they came from a set or not...

Great stuff... someday, someone will have to get all of our protos, test shots, etc. together and get 'em logged. I bet there are a quite a few more out there that we are unaware of... Out of the ones you posted, many are new to me... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tomhocars

Im Paul said:


> tom,
> 
> how come you NEVER bring that stuff to the chicago show?you know i really love them art department tyco cars.i guess its the "artist" in me.


Paul,You know if I brought it what would happen.You would be driving me nuts to buy it.Funy,I'm wearing the crazy t-shirt you gave me today. Tom


----------



## CJM

tomhocars said:


> 1957 Ford T-Birds


Great T-Birds. They remind me of concept cars with the clear tops.


----------



## SCJ

Im Paul said:


> john,
> 
> i do have a sealed trx set that will look nice sitting next to that painting.im not giving the set up so lets work a deal on that painting
> 
> i have a couple of different box art paintings in my personal collection.i should post some pictures.
> 
> Paul


Paul/others-

Give me a call or mail off line.....you never know what I might sell?!?

------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnis.com


----------



## Im Paul

i will call you in the near future Mr.Clark.soon i will be working on a SCJ sample shirt to show you.maybe i will bring a box of them to the chicago show...maybe work out a deal on some tyco prototype pre mattel stuff.

thanks


----------



## Im Paul

tomhocars said:


> Paul,You know if I brought it what would happen.You would be driving me nuts to buy it.Funy,I'm wearing the crazy t-shirt you gave me today. Tom


and soon i will be giving you more crazy shirts with different illustrations on them.working on some tyco and maybe some 70's afx designs as well.

got any doubles of them cars tom?i still have the shaq truck,keeping it forever.thanks buddy.


----------



## SCJ

:thumbsup:

How about a little HO slot car w/ your morning breakfast?























-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now *that* would make me eat cornflakes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

Wish we could turn back time!


----------



## peak

^^ haha nice, offer expired two years before i was born


----------



## Im Paul

is the design on your cosmic flyer screen printed or does it have a rub on deco?

yeah i would have to agree.the grave digger/goldberg trucks are horrible.whate are the guys in mattel's art department thinking?why would they approve to mass produce that non crafted waste of plastic?i would of pointed them into the blazer/stomper direction.





smokinHOs said:


> Wow... great stuff...
> 
> I never had the opportunity to pick up an " art dept. car" as you guys refer to them., but I do have a cosmic flyer deco master.
> 
> 
> 
> The ATVs I have had for probably 7 or 8 years? I got them and passed a chance to snag to monster trucks (Grave Digger/Goldberg I think).. the price was just too high, and I really didn't like them that much... still don't... LOL
> I know of "production" ATV pieces but don't know if they came from a set or not...
> 
> Great stuff... someday, someone will have to get all of our protos, test shots, etc. together and get 'em logged. I bet there are a quite a few more out there that we are unaware of... Out of the ones you posted, many are new to me... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slotnewbie69

*restoration*



tomhocars said:


> Here are a few with clear roofs ,different shades of red and one pulled trom the mold


which red was it released with originally?i know it was a candy red,but what variety?also with gold undercoat,was there an additional primer?i just stripped one of these bodies and would like to restore to original,if i can.
i also have the correct brass button chassis with brass pan to go with it...oh wait,it seems the candy red with blower was a curvehuggers?


----------



## Im Paul

the only t-bird that was released in the curve huggers line was the same as the tycopro2 edition release.blue with white stripes.the t bird also had a white top/roof with and a hood scoop that looked like a blower.


----------



## Im Paul

slotnewbie69 said:


> which red was it released with originally?i know it was a candy red,but what variety?also with gold undercoat,was there an additional primer?i just stripped one of these bodies and would like to restore to original,if i can.
> i also have the correct brass button chassis with brass pan to go with it...oh wait,it seems the candy red with blower was a curvehuggers?


the t-bird you ask of is a mattel release.not a true tyco.


----------



## slotnewbie69

i was actually referring to the 60 vette...in the curvehuggers card...


----------



## Im Paul

my fault buddy.i thought you were talking about the t bird.the 60 candy red vette was first release as a tycopro2.it was also sold as a curve huggers car.


----------



## afxcrazy

AFX Watson push-car prototype. Just landed this guy last week after a several year wait! There are a few more F1 push-cars out there I'd like to find.The push-car was developed by Aurora at the request of another European toy co to compete with Matchbox.When Aurora wanted to sell more body styles then the buyer was willing to buy the deal was scraped.These prototypes are all that were ever made.I figure two of each at the most.


----------



## videojimmy

I'd love to see the chassis on that baby...


----------



## chriscobbs

My Bronco push car.









The Bronco listed in John Clark's Ho Slot Car Identification and Price Guide


----------



## afxcrazy

chriscobbs said:


> My Bronco push car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bronco listed in John Clark's Ho Slot Car Identification and Price Guide


Did you buy that car on the bay a while back?? I herd that went to a bronco collector and feared it would be lost forever?? By the way that is one of my favorite push-cars right up there with the taxi with the police markings on the hood.


----------



## afxcrazy

videojimmy said:


> I'd love to see the chassis on that baby...


Here you go


----------



## afxcrazy

Police car.This one was a body test shot from Europe.They put an afx chassis under it.


----------



## sethndaddy

How much do those push cars go for? $$


----------



## roadrner

Only thing I have rare anymore, how would you like it? :devil: rr


----------



## videojimmy

very cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's not rare RR!! That's raw!!! I'll take mine well done please!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Just knock the horns off for me.

Thanx!


----------



## pontiacfan1972

Ya just run it thru the kitchen LOL! Reminds me of when Mr. Bean ordered the steak tar-tar cause it was the cheapest!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Man those 'vettes and 'birds look pretty sharp in some of those concept colors. That pea green on the vettes looks VERY realistic for a '60s car. And the bird in black/white really pops. I noticed those vettes have the side pipes re-installed on them, wonder if these are from the tycopro/curvehugger era?


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Just knock the horns off for me.
> 
> Thanx!


Bill,
Don't forget to wipe the arse! :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## slotnewbie69

pontiacfan1972 said:


> Ya just run it thru the kitchen LOL! Reminds me of when Mr. Bean ordered the steak tar-tar cause it was the cheapest!


favorite bean ever...except for the christmas where he wins the huge turkey and gets it stuck on his head whilst trying to retrieve his watch from the stuffing!his poor date!


----------



## chriscobbs

afxcrazy said:


> Did you buy that car on the bay a while back?? I herd that went to a bronco collector and feared it would be lost forever?? By the way that is one of my favorite push-cars right up there with the taxi with the police markings on the hood.


Yes I did. December 2006.


----------



## afxcrazy




----------



## SCJ

Very Cool....crazy!

Here are a couple more NOS cards of parts.





















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Im Paul

scj them carded white boots are cool.i like the curve huggers line the best.


----------



## fordcowboy

I don't know how rare these are, but I haven't seen anything like this out there. I also have cam am cars. And they're all in a sleeve.
--fordcowboy


----------



## afxcrazy

Dranoel Dragon said:


> How 'bout some rare F1s?


Here are some rare and not so rare.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those would make some GREAT looking sprint cars!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Ford... those CObramite bodies are quite rare... I'd hold on to those


----------



## tomhocars

Ed,Nice picture. Tom


----------



## slotnewbie69

fordcowboy said:


> I don't know how rare these are, but I haven't seen anything like this out there. I also have cam am cars. And they're all in a sleeve.
> --fordcowboy


see if ya can find some riggen chassis to mount those too!just kidding they will appreciate,i am sure


----------



## resinmonger

slotnewbie69 said:


> see if ya can find some riggen chassis to mount those too!just kidding they will appreciate,i am sure


Or you could make a herd of sprint cars out of them...


----------



## Andrij

Andrij said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=32203&cat=511


From what i can gather, the molded white Bre 510 was possibly a New Zealand only car.
Possibly, as i got it from New Zealand, amongst track in a box marked Southern Cross Rally set.

I will get more details once i find the box.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## videojimmy

You coukld buy a cobramite clip and clip them onto T-jet or AFX chassis with the clips cut off


----------



## fordcowboy

iam going to let my 7 year old have them. he likes them. fcb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Where's Tom???*

Can you expert guys tell me if there is anything to these 57's ,ex. a magnatraction or non-magntraction body or is it just a faded body??? The one on the right is a darker orange, almost has a slight transparent effect to it. You can definetly see that it is not as bright an orange, as the left one. Both have white pipes. Just curious. Thanks...RM
P.S. This is also not the one that sometimes has the blue pipes.


----------



## rodstrguy

Hilltop,

The oranges were kinda all over the board on the Nomads. I have 5 different oranges on Nomads, yes one with blue pipes the rest are white. I don't think they are faded, I think it was an inconsistancy in color...


----------



## copperhead71

OWW! You guy's are overloading my BRAIN WITH ALL THIS GOOD STUFF!!show me more!


----------



## afxcrazy

These were told to me to be distributor promo cars. personally I think they were higher up the food chain then that. Maybe someone can give us a little more detail on them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

AFXCrazy, thosre sweet! Never seen those before. And gotta love those supermagnatractions.


----------



## tomhocars

*Model Motoring Test Shots*

These are Model Motoring Test shots of the 55 Chevy,67 Corvette and the never released Buick Grand National.These were auctioned off for a local charity at Slot Car 2000 in Ohio.Lotsa Money.Harison did this a lot for charity.He was and still is a good guy.You new I had to get the 55.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## WesJY

afxcrazy - whoa! never seen them before! that chrome purple was supposed to be on datsun body right? they are sweet man!

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice stuff tom!


----------



## bobhch

*The old 55 Chevy throw in to get Tom to bid trick...lol*



tomhocars said:


> These are Model Motoring Test shots of the 55 Chevy,67 Corvette and the never released Buick Grand National.These were auctioned off for a local charity at Slot Car 2000 in Ohio.Lotsa Money.Harison did this a lot for charity.He was and still is a good guy.You new I had to get the 55.
> Tom Stumpf


To bad they never made that Buick Grand National. Tom that is a great set of 3!

Bob...:hat::hat::hat:...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm kinda suprized too. The grand national is sorta out of his normal genre of cars.. I wonder what else Harrison had in the lab we never had a chance to see.... Nice threesome ya got there Tom! :lol:


----------



## afxcrazy

Here is a Bel air that has me stumped.I bought this as a set car with the yellow rat car several years ago. It has a green plastic coat over a off white plastic. Is it a test shot a knock off copy or what?? It has the correct mold number and broken tabs!!


----------



## krazcustoms

It looks like a repaint to me. Reasons being: The rear roof post looks repaired, the silver trim looks brush-painted on and there is silver trim painted where there was never any originally, like the side window frames and the windshield wipers plus AFX never painted the turn signals yellow.

Even the stickers look like they were "made". It looks like there was a black outline that someone followed to cut them out whereas the original stickers have no black outline. Plus, the flames look like they were printed on a home printer whereas the originals are more crisp (I have an unused sheet that I'm comparing them to). Also, I've never seen the stickers in green - only yellow or orange (but that doesn't mean they were never made in green). Also, if the car is white underneath it could have been a magna-sonic.


----------



## roadrner

First chromies I've seen that I wouldn't mind having. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64

afxcrazy said:


> These were told to me to be distributor promo cars. personally I think they were higher up the food chain then that. Maybe someone can give us a little more detail on them.


From what I know of my cars, these were Canadian promos made by Aurora but not mass produced. I have the Charger, Roadrunner and Camaro (I think there was an AP Corvette too) in a peach colored chrome. A distributor in Chicago originally had mine and they were given to me as a gift for being a good customer. I have never seen the purple or gold before your posting. I'll snap some pics of mine, need to dig them up out of storage first.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

*Does Anyone Have A picture of...*

This is a great thread and I've gotten to see some class stuff. Does anyone have a photo of the following:

Tuff One VW in White?
AFX AP Corvette in White/Lime Stripes?
Aurora Camaro TJet in Baby Blue?
Aurora Mangusta Mongoose in Lime Green?
AFX Roadrunner Magna-Sonic in Yellow and Dark Blue #30 (I have catalog pictures)
Aurora Slimline Ferrari F-1 (Prototype)

These a re few cars I've always heard about, but in 35+ years in the hobby have not ever seen up close or in a good clear picture. If you have a picture or the car, I'd truly appreciate seeing a good photo!

-Paul


----------



## Slott V

The rarest thing I can show off is this Tyco X3 prototype that was given to me by TooTall (aka UPS Guy) years ago. It had a number of different components put in by Tyco as a test bed, including plated cobalt mags in little adapters/holders that were rumored to come from Puma. It also had silver plated brush springs and silicone rear tires.

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Cars/Tyco/TycoX3/tycox3.html

Not exactly for public consumption on the normal collectors market as it was never produced but it is certainly rare. Tyco did go forward briefly with the "Magnum X3" name before they were bought out by Mattel but it wasn't much more than an X2 with new F1 body styles.


----------



## afxcrazy

pshoe64 said:


> From what I know of my cars, these were Canadian promos made by Aurora but not mass produced. I have the Charger, Roadrunner and Camaro (I think there was an AP Corvette too) in a peach colored chrome. A distributor in Chicago originally had mine and they were given to me as a gift for being a good customer. I have never seen the purple or gold before your posting. I'll snap some pics of mine, need to dig them up out of storage first.
> 
> -Paul


Thanks for the info here is a pic of the ap vette.Also if you go back to I think page one you will see a nomad promo in a rootbeer type color.


----------



## afxcrazy

pshoe64 said:


> This is a great thread and I've gotten to see some class stuff. Does anyone have a photo of the following:
> 
> Tuff One VW in White?
> AFX AP Corvette in White/Lime Stripes?
> Aurora Camaro TJet in Baby Blue?
> Aurora Mangusta Mongoose in Lime Green?
> AFX Roadrunner Magna-Sonic in Yellow and Dark Blue #30 (I have catalog pictures)
> Aurora Slimline Ferrari F-1 (Prototype)
> 
> These a re few cars I've always heard about, but in 35+ years in the hobby have not ever seen up close or in a good clear picture. If you have a picture or the car, I'd truly appreciate seeing a good photo!
> 
> -Paul


Your right.This really is a great thread. 
Tom had that ap vette at one time.After him I lost track of it.
That magnasonic #30 is like bigfoot.Some claimed to have seen it But I am not a believer.
I think it only made it to the 2:1 stage at most and never was a test shot or hand painted demo.But then again you never know.


----------



## oddrods

afxcrazy said:


> Thanks for the info here is a pic of the ap vette.Also if you go back to I think page one you will see a nomad promo in a rootbeer type color.


Aren't these cars just AFX Super Magnatractions? I have a purple chrome escort and a chrome or purple chrome Nomad somewhere. Both bodies are pretty damaged but if I can dig them up I'll post pics. I seem to remember they had stick on numbers too.


----------



## afxcrazy

oddrods said:


> Aren't these cars just AFX Super Magnatractions? I have a purple chrome escort and a chrome or purple chrome Nomad somewhere. Both bodies are pretty damaged but if I can dig them up I'll post pics. I seem to remember they had stick on numbers too.


Yes there similar.However these were not regular production cars like the escort and nomad were. Plus there a little closer to the t bird in color then the nomad.


----------



## mr_aurora

*magnasonic #30 blue/yellow*

I bought some cars hre in CT from a guy who worked in R+D at Aurora. The AFX Roadrunner was painted up in those colors and used for the catalog shoot, i think it was 1978 or 9. He had the car, I acquired it and sold i for a good buck. To who?, I do not remember...... old age, like tom, it gets to ya... Bob Beers It wa about 5-8 yers ago..


----------



## dlw

I never saw the blue/yellow #30 Roadrunner live, but I do remember seeing it on the Afx box art of a set I found at the thrift store a few years back. This car is probably up there with the white/orange/yellow #20 TBird and the white/yellow/blue/orange #14 Magnum.


----------



## pshoe64

*Super G+s*



dlw said:


> I never saw the blue/yellow #30 Roadrunner live, but I do remember seeing it on the Afx box art of a set I found at the thrift store a few years back. This car is probably up there with the white/orange/yellow #20 TBird and the white/yellow/blue/orange #14 Magnum.


Unfortunately I had the T-Bird and Magnum and traded both away. I got several Tjets 63 Fords for the Magnum, can't remember what I got for the T-bird, but considering I can find everything I traded for fairly easily today, it was a lame move on my part. If only we knew then what we know now!

-Paul


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie

*So, you want rare, huh?*

As far as I know, this is unique among the cosmos! This is a backpoured resin casting I did from a Rothwell Audi R8. I decalled it with Pattos decals for the "crocodile car" that was sponsored by the Australian tourist board and raced only once at an event in Australia. Here it is:


----------



## sethndaddy

BlueDevilDonnie said:


> As far as I know, this is unique among the cosmos! This is a backpoured resin casting I did from a Rothwell Audi R8. I decalled it with Pattos decals for the "crocodile car" that was sponsored by the Australian tourist board and raced only once at an event in Australia. Here it is:


Awesome work, but not rare. I think this thread was going after actual company cars. I have a resin pink 4x4 cast from a hotwheel from years ago, i'm sure its rare as hell, but not wanted, lol. (don't take that wrong, i would take that alligator in a heartbeat)


----------



## tomhocars

afxcrazy said:


> Your right.This really is a great thread.
> Tom had that ap vette at one time.After him I lost track of it.
> That magnasonic #30 is like bigfoot.Some claimed to have seen it But I am not a believer.
> I think it only made it to the 2:1 stage at most and never was a test shot or hand painted demo.But then again you never know.


I'll vouch for Bob on this one Ed.He did have the painted #30.It's the only one I ever saw.Tom


----------



## afxcrazy

tomhocars said:


> I'll vouch for Bob on this one Ed.He did have the painted #30.It's the only one I ever saw.Tom


I would really like to find that sucker!!! Not everyday you get to unearth a myth.As you know I've had some luck with tracking these things down or at least getting comfortable with the knowlege there in good hands.
The yellow blue #30 I emailed the world looking for and it's not in Europe or Canada. Bob is the first person I've ever herd of possessing it.
Oh well the fun is in the hunt!!
Here's one for you Tom. I am not the owner as a matter of fact I don't know who is this photo was taken from the bay a few years ago.


----------



## resinmonger

BlueDevilDonnie said:


> As far as I know, this is unique among the cosmos! This is a backpoured resin casting I did from a Rothwell Audi R8. I decalled it with Pattos decals for the "crocodile car" that was sponsored by the Australian tourist board and raced only once at an event in Australia. Here it is:


That's a really sweet Audi, BDD! I like the fact that you went the hard body route. It must have taken a ton of patience to get all of the decals in place. Thanks for showing it! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Stubbs

While not a true "slot car", it is an Aurora!


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie

resinmonger said:


> That's a really sweet Audi, BDD! I like the fact that you went the hard body route. It must have taken a ton of patience to get all of the decals in place. Thanks for showing it! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOL...it only took about seven hours to decal that thing!


----------



## roadrner

BlueDevilDonnie said:


> LOL...it only took about seven hours to decal that thing!


 
Funny how much time you can spend detailing something so small regardless if it's a hard body or lexan. :freak: rr


----------



## roadrner

Mr.Stubbs said:


> While not a true "slot car", it is an Aurora!


You could make it a slot car if you'd like. :devil: rr


----------



## SCJ

Here are a few for the Chevy lovers! :thumbsup:

Does the paint scheme look familiar to anyone? 





























-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy

Sweet SCJ, I never saw pics of those anywhere.


----------



## tomhocars

Here's one for you Tom. I am not the owner as a matter of fact I don't know who is this photo was taken from the bay a few years ago.








[/QUOTE]

Ed,I think I know who ha.d it but I don't know who has it now.Thanks for bringing my heart rate up. Tom


----------



## chriscobbs

tomhocars said:


> Here's one for you Tom. I am not the owner as a matter of fact I don't know who is this photo was taken from the bay a few years ago.
> 
> 
> Ed,I think I know who ha.d it but I don't know who has it now.Thanks for bringing my heart rate up. Tom


I may know the owner, unless it was sold again after the August 2007 ebay auction ($600). I believe there was another sold by a different seller in December 2007, but the winner's ID was made private ($565.55).


----------



## pshoe64

*Here's a few. Some may be rare?*

Just a few items I've dug up. More to come.

-Paul










Lancer Long Nose Mustang Funny Car



















#23 RC Car and Russell Maxx Ferrari










LifeLike Citroen and Mercedes










Lancer Clear Body Boxes









Lancer Clear bodies: Corvette, Mini Cooper and T-Wagon










Lancer Clear Body: Dodge Charger










Cobra Bodies: McLaren Mk 6A


----------



## pshoe64

*Lancer Mustang*

Here's the Mustang that didn't post the first time through.

-Paul










Lancer Long Nose Mustang Funny Car










Cobra Honker II


----------



## videojimmy

I'd like to see the chassis setup on the mustang funny car

any chance?

Thanks


----------



## pshoe64

videojimmy said:


> I'd like to see the chassis setup on the mustang funny car
> 
> any chance?
> 
> Thanks


It is an AFX dragster extension on a 4-gear chassis. I think I cut about 1/4 inch off the front to fit under the body. I have 1 Mustang and 1 Camaro left unpainted. I cast up a mold for the vacu-form, but I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in some resin casts of these bodies? That might be something I work up after the 69 and 70 Torinos are finished. I'll take a shot of the under-side this evening and get it posted.

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69

too funny cj!i have that cuda with the arrow!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

pshoe64 said:


> Just a few items I've dug up. More to come.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> ....
> 
> #23 RC Car and Russell Maxx Ferrari


Actually the Russell Maxx (designed by Jim Russell of Russkit and AFX fame) was based on the earlier version of the Lola T-560, without the scoop, which was powered by a Chevy V8. 










BTW: I have never seen the Citroen in that color. Nice find.


----------



## SCJ

DD....

you beat me to it, the Maxx it is indeed a Lola.....did you know Aurora was working on this same car, I have the blue print?

Cirtroen is Foreign issue, Australia if I remember correctly.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

SCJ said:


> DD....
> 
> you beat me to it, the Maxx it is indeed a Lola.....did you know Aurora was working on this same car, I have the blue print?
> 
> Cirtroen is Foreign issue, Australia if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com



Yes, the Citroen and the Mercedes are both Aussie issue. But while I have seen the Merc in both silver and black. (I have the black) I have only seen the Citroen in red, which is what I have.
As for the AFX blueprint, no, I didn't know that but I'd love to see it sometime. What are you doing Saturday?


----------



## afxcrazy

Keeping with the Can Am theme.


----------



## tomhocars

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Yes, the Citroen and the Mercedes are both Aussie issue. But while I have seen the Merc in both silver and black. (I have the black) I have only seen the Citroen in red, which is what I have.
> As for the AFX blueprint, no, I didn't know that but I'd love to see it sometime. What are you doing Saturday?


Citroen Picture











Mercedes










BMW Police










Quick cars. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars

*arcade slot track*

You don't see these around very often. Tom

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/IMG_2969.jpg[/IM

[IMG]http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/IMG_2970.jpg


----------



## Im Paul

tom,

are you serious?is that an actual arcade set up,it takes quarters as well?does it work if you put a quarter in the slot?

wow man thats awesome.i never knew such a thing exsisted man.woah.cool.




got any more tyco prototypes pictures?post them please.

thanks


----------



## videojimmy

Tom.. that thing is cool. Please tell us what you know about.


----------



## afxcrazy

Details details Tom !!! There cant be to many of those things around.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

I remember when I was five the bowling alley near my house had a slot car track in a plexi-glass topped box with a sterring wheel for each lane. It was a road course and if I remember correctly it was 1/32 scale. 1 quarter for 5 laps. You had to turn the wheel correctly in the turns to keep the car going. The cars weren't fast but trying to steer the correct amount to keep the car from stopping was the best game ever for a 5 yr old.


----------



## joeslotcar

*Bubble top slot car game*

Tom,
I know something about that racing game. It was made in the late 80's early 90's by Innovative Concepts in Entertainment of Clarence NY (near Buffalo). A friend of mine is a machinist there. ICE is famous for their CHEXX bubble hockey, mini basketball games and other arcade games. The slot car game was not a very popular seller and is no longer made. There were several modes of play. You could race against an opponent or a computer controlled car. Maintenance was an issue. There are a few available on ebay from time to time. Last one sold about 6 mo ago for only 150.00 but you had to pick it up in Oregon or Washington, if I remember correctly. Very cool collectible, if you ask me. 

ICE website : http://www.icegame.com/default.aspx

-Joe S.


----------



## tomhocars

Joe,Thanks for the bio on the track.I have it over 10 years at least.It was tough getting it up into the garage loft.It hasn't worked in years.Can you ask your friend if they have a repair manual and spare parts for it.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy

cool! I assume the cars were locked onto the track?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wonder how they dealt with a potential tied race at the squeeze. There had to be some sort of sensors to prevent that sort of thing, because for kids that would be the first thing they would attempt to do. I know I would have (as a kid). :lol: Still a cool set up. Too bad they were few and far between and a servicing headache.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

How 'bout some Grand Prix cars?


----------



## afxcrazy

When Aurora got into financial problems near the end they tried to cut costs by not chroming or painting trucks.These are a few of the samples that were made back then.


----------



## copperhead71

....and you didn't sell them or paint them..you are the man! Nice trucks!:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

That makes me long for plain white wrapper versions of everbody's cars. All the easier for the warped modders to work with and another unique piece for the collector. Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## afxcrazy

copperhead71 said:


> ....and you didn't sell them or paint them..you are the man! Nice trucks!:thumbsup:


No I added them to my collection a few years ago few years ago.


----------



## videojimmy

I like the black better than the chrome


----------



## grungerockjeepe

resinmonger said:


> That makes me long for plain white wrapper versions of everbody's cars. All the easier for the warped modders to work with and another unique piece for the collector. Sounds like a win-win to me.


I agree! Clearly, some cars would be better for an undecorated, unassembled kit form than others. AW's deluxe pit kits with the upainted delorean was a good idea badly executed, IMHO. Had that been a stock car, viper, or something it'd have been great.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I think a black/chrome mix on those rigs would have been better. The grilles and tanks on these are usually either chrome or aluminum, but the 5th wheel area definitely looks more realistic in black.


----------



## resinmonger

*Or...*



grungerockjeepe said:


> I agree! Clearly, some cars would be better for an undecorated, unassembled kit form than others. AW's deluxe pit kits with the upainted delorean was a good idea badly executed, IMHO. Had that been a stock car, viper, or something it'd have been great.


IMHO, it _would_ be neat to see AW make a box stock DeLorean. Hit that baby with some Alclad II paint or some patiently applied Bare Metal Foil and it would really zing. Alternatively, it would serve as a worthy canvas for a Hilltop two-tone masterpiece or a Zilla Hooters special. 

While on this topic, a repop of the Tyco DeTomasso Pantera would also be my-T-fine... How cool would a rat-rod or dirt track mod Pantera or DeLorean be? They would have that "no way, you didn't" appeal that Ntx Rich is great at creating.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Res--Yeah, a box stock delorean would be fun to play with, no doubt. Your ideas for ratrods and modifies is definitely imaginitive!

Im just thinking that AW is missing out BIG TIME by not offering kit forms of a few cars. They could clean up by offering say, a corrected (lowered) version of that Mclaren can-am in a 4 or 8 pak club kit for a discounted volume price. That'd bring in new blood in a big way, move cars and really spark interest. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## afxcrazy

*Rebel yell-ow*


----------



## bobhch

*Way, way, way, way COOL...*



afxcrazy said:


>


HOLY SHIZ-MA-KNOTS!!!! WW!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*I fixed the IMG on the top photo for you Tom...your welcome*



tomhocars said:


> You don't see these around very often. Tom


I finished the HTML for you Tom...it needed the G] added to the end of it.

Bob...Kewl track layout...zilla


----------



## afxcrazy




----------



## Im Paul

im digging that yellow rebel charger...cool car.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That looks wicked :devil: in yellow!!! Cool!!


----------



## resinmonger

This may be a lame question, but here goes. Is the yellow Charger a production item or is it a chrome release with the chrome stripped off? I am thinking the latter since it has not chrome detail at all. I'm not saying it doesn't look fantabulous - it does. I am just curious about the origins of the car.


----------



## Im Paul

if its stripped,whoever stripped it did one hell of a job because it looks factory.


----------



## afxcrazy

It's a factory pre production prototype. ie: test shot.
The only one I have ever seen. I paid a little more then I would have liked for this car.
It was a moment of weakness type of thing.If you check the details on the flag you can see it was done with the same masking details.Cool as heck.


----------



## tomhocars

Thanks for the touch up zilla


----------



## old blue

The bumper and grill are molded in, correct?


----------



## afxcrazy

old blue said:


> The bumper and grill are molded in, correct?


No there melted on same as the production car.


----------



## satellite1

bobhch said:


> I finished the HTML for you Tom...it needed the G] added to the end of it.
> 
> Bob...Kewl track layout...zilla



Wow, Captain Kirks slot racing :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

great Chargers! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## afxcrazy

Here's a pair of Chevelle's .The red one has a push-car chassis.The yellow one had the chassis removed long before I acquired it. These were sample cars made for the European market.They were to compete with Matchbox type cars in Europe.


----------



## copperhead71

My fav's ..chevelle's..thank's for those pic's,made my day:thumbsupWhat's a push car chassis?)


----------



## Im Paul

i do believe a push car chassis is a plastic chassis with none of the electric add ons...motor,pick up shoes ect ect..


----------



## afxcrazy

The mash test shot jeeps.These were the prototypes to be used on the never made MASH set. There were also a helicopter and some trucks.


----------



## krazcustoms

Great stuff, afxcrazy. Thanks for sharing it all with us.


----------



## thunderjetgene

*Faux Rat 454*

Another hint would be if the chrome looks like it was reattached. I noticed the grille is detail-painted, too. Paint looks too thick, details are hand painted, and Kraz is right about the stickers - look like Wayne's repro stickers. Can you tell the diiference when you have it in hand? Sometimes digital pics make things more obvious.
-Gene


afxcrazy said:


> Here is a Bel air that has me stumped.I bought this as a set car with the yellow rat car several years ago. It has a green plastic coat over a off white plastic. Is it a test shot a knock off copy or what?? It has the correct mold number and broken tabs!!


----------



## thunderjetgene

Kraz - I won't say that later #17s didn't come as Magna Sonics, and that one actually looks familiar, but it's no sweat to band a car in place. The RC guys use tamperband on their cars with a hair dryer.
-Gene


krazcustoms said:


> First pic: Model A Coupe test shot w/clear glass. The guy I bought this from got it from a guy who worked for Coleco when they bought AFX. Apparently, they did some testing of whatever AFX molds they had and the guy from Coleco had others, but the person I got this from was only into hot rods - not even into slots at all - so this is the only one he got. He decided to thin some of his hot rod memorabilia and I got this, a regular-issue woodie and regular-issue mustard panel for $30. Not sure what happened to the guy from Coleco or the other test shots and yes, I asked.
> 
> Second pic: You can clearly see how much I was influenced by AFX flame jobs. Loved them in the 70's and still love them now.
> 
> Third pic: I always thought that the Magna-Sonic Chevelle was limited to the #29 versions until I picked this up at a local auction. It's banded, original, and looks weird with the body being the same color as the case.


----------



## copperhead71

thunderjetgene said:


> Kraz - I won't say that later #17s didn't come as Magna Sonics, and that one actually looks familiar, but it's no sweat to band a car in place. The RC guys use tamperband on their cars with a hair dryer.
> -Gene


Thank's for the info and nice pic's afxcrazy!


----------



## resinmonger

Look at the wheels on the rat! Whether this is a original or a repro, the wheels look fantastic. Wheels are one area that JL/AW missed the boat on by only offering one version.


----------



## resinmonger

*What's in your wallet?*

Here are a couple of inexpensive tongue ways to bulk up your collections:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTO-WORLD-MCLA...sidZp1742.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/FALLER-HO-SCALE...sidZp1742.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262

Buy 'till it hurts! 

Actually, the second item does offer an opportunity to build up a partial photo collection of Faller AMS offerings.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## videojimmy

That seller is also known as Mr Coney. He sells good stuff, but some of it is WAY overpriced. I've found cars he was selling for 150 bucks on his site for less than 40 bucks on ebay... on more than one occasasion.


----------



## resinmonger

I did not intend to imply that the items were bogus - I just posted them for the descerning collector. That really is a major load of Faller stuff. A guy could bootstap up a Faller museum with that haul. The Faller stuff also shows us what be possible in the HO racing world and what we are missing out on today in terms of accessories to support making a HO slot car layout as realistic as a HO train layout. 

As always, everything is worth wat the buyer will pay for it. Come the lottery, I'd be down for the track or at least ready to negioate for it.

Besides, everybody loves Coneheads - Connie Conehead was my favorite. Mr. Coney comes after her but before Beldar. :tongue:


----------



## videojimmy

we all consume mass quanities... of slot cars!
that FAller set does look nice!


----------



## afxcrazy

thunderjetgene said:


> Another hint would be if the chrome looks like it was reattached. I noticed the grille is detail-painted, too. Paint looks too thick, details are hand painted, and Kraz is right about the stickers - look like Wayne's repro stickers. Can you tell the diiference when you have it in hand? Sometimes digital pics make things more obvious.
> -Gene


Here are some more detailed pics. Sorry for the quality I did not have time to setup.


----------



## JordanZ870

hurrmmm...old yeller. (mount tabs)


----------



## krazcustoms

thunderjetgene said:


> Kraz - I won't say that later #17s didn't come as Magna Sonics, and that one actually looks familiar, but it's no sweat to band a car in place. The RC guys use tamperband on their cars with a hair dryer.
> -Gene


Yeah, but it was bought at an estate auction. There were about 5 boxed AFX cars and only two were banded (this and an Autoworld McLaren). And there were no extra empty boxes or loose cars, and it seemed like someone just had these laying around or were old store stock or something. I could understand the fraud angle if I bought it from a toy show, or online, but this was about 10 or 12 years ago and didn't seem at all like someone was trying to pull a fast one. It was cheap, too. The really weird one was the AFX Roadrunner in Petty colors in a MagnaSonic box also, but that one was not banded (if there was one to fraud it would have been that one) - but still, there wasn't another car to go in that box nor the box for the Petty car if it wasn't originally a MagnaSonic.


----------



## afxcrazy

Here are some AFX unused decals.Sugar Daddy,Mail in petty,California van
Spark bug,Simoniz and Poloroid.


----------



## copperhead71

videojimmy said:


> That seller is also known as Mr Coney. He sells good stuff, but some of it is WAY overpriced. I've found cars he was selling for 150 bucks on his site for less than 40 bucks on ebay... on more than one occasasion.


Thank's,pay to join AND overpriced?I just thought it was me! Nice sticker's!


----------



## martybauer31

videojimmy said:


> That seller is also known as Mr Coney. He sells good stuff, but some of it is WAY overpriced. I've found cars he was selling for 150 bucks on his site for less than 40 bucks on ebay... on more than one occasasion.


Yeah, his site basically says to me, "I really don't need or want to sell this stuff, but if you want to pay the ridiculous price I am asking, it's all yours!"


----------



## resinmonger

*Endangered due to over modding...*

OK, I hate taking photos 'cause I always find the suck mode on the camera but I had to give this one a try. A year ago, this car was perhaps one of the most plentiful AFX bodies around. Y'all may laugh but the world supply has been reduced to the endangered level due to a huge increase in modding of this car. 

We've seen the posts, we've marveled at the cool new liveries, and laughed at the plentiful supply of this body. Here is some evidence of the trend.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&highlight=shadow&page=46 post #677

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232513&highlight=shadow&page=18 post #257

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232513&highlight=shadow&page=17 post #252

Folks, the photos above are a mere drop in the ocean of modified Shadows. Sadly, the supply is plentiful no more. Few NOS Shadows exist in the wild. There are only a few in captivity where breeding programs have thus far been unsuccessful.

Join Sally Struthers and I in our *S*ave *T*he *U*niversal (Oil *P*roducts Shadow) in *P*ristine *I*ssue *D*rive. Sally and I have been touring the country in an effort to rescue Shadows before they fall into the hands of the modders.

Hey Sally, that was my sandwich...

:tongue::hat:


----------



## afxcrazy

Three Porsche's the yellow green striped on is a push-car.


----------



## copperhead71

Now that's some stuff i don neva seen!(GREAT TREASURE):woohoo:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That one in the center with the 2 shades of brown against that yellow really doesnt look bad at all. Pretty attractive in a late 70's kinda way.


----------



## videojimmy

man, I REALLY like that porshe collection


----------



## Andrij

Remember that White Bre 510 i posted before?





This is the box it came in.




New Zealand is where you have to look gents.


----------



## afxcrazy

Original Aurora AFX test shot smash and crash prototypes.


----------



## twolff

The #12 car looks great. The #17 needs more paint transfer 
I'd really like to do a set of damaged stockers, but I'm afraid of over doing it. Other than dragging a hot soldering iron down the side of the car, I'm stumpted as how to fold bumpers and grilles w/o melting them down into blobs.


----------



## satellite1

realistic racing crash look :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Very clear pic's..of kool crash..side swipped car's..:thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

Rare Indy special.


----------



## slotcarman12078

twolff said:


> The #12 car looks great. The #17 needs more paint transfer
> I'd really like to do a set of damaged stockers, but I'm afraid of over doing it. Other than dragging a hot soldering iron down the side of the car, I'm stumpted as how to fold bumpers and grilles w/o melting them down into blobs.


My guess would be to heat sections on the car body with a hair dryer and ever so gently proceed to dent and twist a section. Care must be used to assure the wheel openings maintain their tire clearances. Everybody has a runner body or two lying around...:lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> My guess would be to heat sections on the car body with a hair dryer and ever so gently proceed to dent and twist a section. Care must be used to assure the wheel openings maintain their tire clearances. Everybody has a runner body or two lying around...:lol:


A torch and an old kitchen spoon works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

1976Cordoba said:


> A torch and an old kitchen spoon works great. :thumbsup:


From what I saw of the 55 Doba did his idea is a good one, His car turned out great


----------



## NTxSlotCars

A hot glue gun works good too, also, because. Heat the body from underneath until it gets soft, then crunch it on a flat surface or hard edge, like a spoon, or corner of the table. Less is more, so just do a little at a time.


----------



## afxcrazy

Super G+ cars


----------



## afxcrazy

Monza pushcar


----------



## slotcarman12078

2 down... Wonder where the other 2 are hiding??? LOL http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Here's one I've never seen before:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Afx-Aurora-Rebe...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

pretty cool.


----------



## chriscobbs

AFX Push Car


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man! Those would look great with the some crunching!


----------



## resinmonger

NTxSlotCars said:


> Man! Those would look great with the some crunching!


Think Dirt Modified, Rich!


----------



## afxcrazy

Gold silver and purple chrome Nomads.Please note the silver label appears to be under the gold Nomad.


----------



## philo426

'69 T-Jet Torino


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice 'Mads, AFXC. Much as I like the bodies, Im eyeballin the supermagnatraction chassis. I love that piece, prolly some of Aurora's finest work ever.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes, the Nomads are sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I like that torino too!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

Black Monza


----------



## afxcrazy

Rare Japanese afx trailer.This trailer was made after Tomy took over.
They had an excess of trailers and not enough original decals so they made these up.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Monza, and even cooler Semi!!! I never noticed the newer version decals before!!


----------



## Im Paul

non release paint master tyco 82 camaro.


----------



## RMMseven

How about a rare TycoPro Petty RoadRunner, this was a set only car from the mid-70s and it's going for under $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...VI&its=I&otn=1&category=2619&salenotsupported


----------



## wheelszk

wrong post:wave:


----------



## pukekohe

Hi Guys Grant from New Zealand,was lucky to win this at an auction here in NZ,paid $US60.00 approx,NO dont see many of them ,but every now and then,was lucky with mine,still has band around,never seen a track,did see this car race in an event in NZ 1.1,was raced by Dave McMillan I think,mind is getting slower as the grey hair takes over


----------



## afxcrazy

Not really a rare car but the condition is.I have never seen another banded cuda funnycar.


----------



## kiwidave

Andrij you are correct about the New Zealand Datsun. Here is my Escort from the same set. Sorry about the crappy photo.


----------



## Andrij

AH, so that is what it looks like

I got my set from New Zealand, with a spare white bre 512, which was damaged and poorly repaired.

Now, to win the lotto and send it off to the grand master repairer to have it restored


----------



## kiwidave

Andrij, I have a molded white Escort body not in the best condition. Yours if you want it? Would have been the CRC Escort!


----------



## HadaSlot

Wait A Minute


----------



## kiwidave

Wait a minute?????


----------



## HadaSlot

Sorry about that. I had something rare but it is not a slot car and I was gonna play a game with it but it has too much info in pic. I'll show it soon and maybe someone can guess it and win something cool like the last guessing game. It is the only one known in existance and I wanted to make it challenging so "wait a minute" was backpedaling until I fix the pic. Sorry about the confusion. Most of my confusion. Dave


----------



## kiwidave

Cool! I'm new here and trying to catch up! We are all speaking English but a lot of this stuff is a foreign language to me!!!!! The only dumb questions are the ones that don't get asked! So get ready for all my dumb questions!!!!!


----------



## afxcrazy

kiwidave said:


> Cool! I'm new here and trying to catch up! We are all speaking English but a lot of this stuff is a foreign language to me!!!!! The only dumb questions are the ones that don't get asked! So get ready for all my dumb questions!!!!!


 fire away. We all have to learn somewhere. I was lucky. Tom took me under his wing early on and saved me from many many blunders while collecting. I still make a few stupid moves though!! LOL!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

You'll have to forgive us...

Most of us speak one of the many 'merican dialects and proper english is considered a foreign language.


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys!


----------



## afxcrazy

Bill Hall said:


> You'll have to forgive us...
> 
> Most of us speak one of the many 'merican dialects and proper english is considered a foreign language.


I used to love to sit behind the kids who used proper English in school and flick the back of there ears!! LOL
Hay nobodies perfect and I'm a perfect example!!!


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Most of us speak one of the many 'merican dialects and proper english is considered a foreign language.


 
It's a good thing we have to type in the forum. Kiwi wouldn't know what to do if he heard all of our different accents to go along with the dialects. :freak: rr


----------



## kiwidave

afxcrazy, a Kiwi kid would flick you straight back Hehehehe!!!!


----------



## MrGilbwrench

Looks like that black/white Torino has a different front end on it than it came with. The Aurora Torino's were '68s also, unless his is RARE and truly is a '69.


----------



## tomhocars

*55 Chevy original drawing*

Here are a couple of pictures of the original 55 drawing.It's dated August 77 http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/...Garage/?action=view&current=slotcars55001.jpghttp://s266.photobucket.com/albums/...Garage/?action=view&current=slotcars55002.jpg


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now why aren't those framed and hanging in the living room Tom?? Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

*Sunburst nomad*

Sold out of my collection a few years ago. I used the money to add more cars so no regrets.


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet car, mate.....but it is suffocating.....it.....can't...breathe........


----------



## martybauer31

*A few of my beauties!*

So here we have some of my faves mixing it up at Wilderness Hills, enjoy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice batch of cars!!!! Me likes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

Boy would I love to have a track like that !!! I doubt anyone would ever see me again outside of the race room!!


----------



## martybauer31

Thanks, it's definitely a fun one!


----------



## sethndaddy

afxcrazy said:


> Boy would I love to have a track like that !!! I doubt anyone would ever see me again outside of the race room!!


You could have a sweet track like that if you sold some of those rare cars, ya miser.


----------



## martybauer31

sethndaddy said:


> You could have a sweet track like that if you sold some of those rare cars, ya miser.


Agreed! I need that yellow rebel charger you had shown on here in the past afxcrazy.... nudge nudge 

I promise it would be happy with all of his cousins shown above!


----------



## kiwidave

#3 Lumina and #12 Coke cars are must have cars for me. Very nice collection of cars you have there martybauer31


----------



## martybauer31

Thanks Dave, those were both tough ones to find... those 2 and the rebel charger and teh #2 wrangler are my favorites.

Still looking for the Petty TycoPro as well....


----------



## afxcrazy

sethndaddy said:


> You could have a sweet track like that if you sold some of those rare cars, ya miser.


What you mean you actually race slot cars . You guys must be the crazy ones. LOL!!


----------



## roadrner

That is one nice collection of some hard to find cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

My collection of cars way down here in New Zealand. There is the odd rare one in there!!!! Made a decision very early on to try and keep to 100 odd cars. If I didn't do this I would have 1000's by now. I'm sure you guys know what I mean!!!! Sorry about the crappy pics and the dust!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lotsa Nascoors there


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Really diggin the FedEx van. :thumbsup:


----------



## Im Paul

look at the dust on them nice tyco cars.

is that red 79 corvette in the case a prototype?


----------



## kiwidave

Corvette is a custom build. Here's a link to some better pics.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262430&page=4


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice blend of cars there KD!!! Makes me want to go shopping!!! RM


----------



## Im Paul

KD

thanks for the link. im really not into custom builds but i will be honest with you,your builds are so bitchen dude.i love the 57 chevys,that red corvette and the two tone funny.

awesome jobz!


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

KD, youve got some nice stuff showing but that 'vette is hot business! Love the red chassis and the wheels really make that car. Speaking of, what wheels are those, and where did you get them?


----------



## kiwidave

Stole the wheels from a diecast car. Tomy Super G+ tires went straight on the diecast rear wheels.

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-1-64-Maisto-P...cles?hash=item27ab2821c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## videojimmy

I also use the wheels from Maisto, Dub City and Jada... they're really nice. On the oversized rims, you can use silicone tires made for AFX specialty cars.


----------



## kiwidave

Here's some diecast wheels with AFX 4 gear rear tires. I put stronger traction magnets in this chassis because the ride height(because of the bigger wheels) made the original traction magnets next to useless!!!


----------



## afxcrazy

Should I put this one together??? (AFX test shot 56 pickup )


----------



## copperhead71

Nice!........ no dont do it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I got an idea for it if you wanna trade somethin.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Is that the undisputed king of plaid flannel, Al Borland?

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes, that is Al.. color me plaid...Borland!! When he's not doing printer commercials or running Family Feud he hangs at Sparky's!!


----------



## Im Paul

afxcrazy said:


> Should I put this one together??? (AFX test shot 56 pickup )


No! dont put it together.keep it the way it is.much cooler.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Create a Hostage Situation*

Demand top dollar from some collector for it...

or she goes under the knife!

Chop that lid down!

Channel her guts up... 

Shave or french anything that sticks out or dont move!

Squirt it shiny! :devil:


----------



## JordanZ870

Right on. it is a very cool piece. :thumbsup:

Along Bills line of thinking, you could use it for entertainment also.

In the presence of a collector, you could casually mention that you are going to Dremel it into a roadster-pickup!


----------



## Tazman6069

*White 56 Pick-Up*



joez870 said:


> Right on. it is a very cool piece. :thumbsup:
> 
> Along Bills line of thinking, you could use it for entertainment also.
> 
> In the presence of a collector, you could casually mention that you are going to Dremel it into a roadster-pickup!


Don't forget the red flames then you can park it next to the white 55 chevy with red flames.:thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy

*Banded*

I was very excited to find this car. Although I've seen them lose and on the card.I have never seen them strapped in the box before. It will go in a central position in the o'l display case.


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very,very nice you lucky bugger!!!!!! That would take pride and place in my collection also if I had one still banded!


----------



## afxcrazy

*Solid Orange #54 XLR*

This car is the # 54 without the stripe. It took me a good while to find this car.


----------



## coach61

*my lastest addition*

Always wanted this car never thought i would get one Never thought I could get one so MINTy either Thansk Kiwi Dave for making such a awesome deal to make a old man happy...


----------



## kiwidave

My pleasure Coach. Good things come to good people.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That IS a nice looking F1-- good color scheme and livery, it just 'pops'.


----------



## RMMseven

*1/32 Resin McLaren M6a*

I pre-orderd this and had it custom made as the #4 Bruce McLaren's Laguna Seca winning car, most were made as Denny Hulme's #5 car. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Maxi-Models-196...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item3357705883


----------



## RMMseven

*Wrenn Formula 153 Ferrari & Cooper Grand Prix cars*

Most people have NEVER even heard of the Wrenn slot cars and race sets. They were made in the early 60s and very advanced, only some of todays "digital" sets come close. You could actually race up to six cars on a two lane track. These were 1/53 scale (?) Grand Prix cars.
Here are two I have on eBay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wrenn-Formula-1...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item335767e19f

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wrenn-Formula-1...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item335767efd3


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Possibly the rarest slot in my entire collection. For several years now, Ive been boasting that I have every regular production HO scale slot Jeep that I know of--except for one. Its a Carerra slotless race car, and from what I understand all Carerra HOs are pretty rare. I had actually won one of these on Ebay France a few years back, but the seller didnt take paypal and apparently a money order thats good over there is like $50. I bid $60 on one of these and won it before I found this out. The seller was way cool about letting me back out since even he had to agree that was ridiculous. I always kinda regretted not just sucking it up and going for it since it was the only one Id ever even seen a pic of before or since. Until...

A couple weeks ago, Claus had his resincast VW pickup on here and I asked about buying one. We worked out a deal (the crafstmanship on that is top notch, btw) and he asks me would I be interested in this Jeep he has had for a few years but is thinning the collection and knows Im out of my mind. The answer was 'HELL YEAH' and we struck up a deal. Apparently, Claus scored this one from a guy in France. So there's a pretty fair chance that this thing is the same one since it too looks like its never even been run. 

This thing is kinda fugly looking due to the overall design, but its been the holy grail of my slot jeep obsession for quite some time. Thanks again, Claus! Having this show up today has had me completely stoked!









The bumper looks to have been repaired once before. It was mounted with just a wafer thin area between comlete and what you see here. Check those fenders! Theres almost room for another set of front wheels under those things, for an Elf 6-wheeler type arrangement. Never seen the Carerra Servo (slotless) racing system, so besides fugg up the look, what those wire things do is anyones guess. 









The little driver guy reminds me of a Matchbox dune buggy I had as a kid. There doesnt appear to have ever been a rollbar or top, since there are no empty holes or tabs. The rear wheels look like diecast, but theyre grey plastic. 









Seems that Carerra was a step ahead of the lets-convert-our-slotless-cars-to-slotted game. There's a place for a slot pin molded right into the chassis. Carerra took a different approach than the other slotless guys with the pickup arrangment. Possibly, the other car's arrangement wouldve had those offset pads to the insides. Maybe some couldve had 2 offset to the right, and some 2 to the left, making for a possible 4-car arrangement. Who knows? If you know that, then you prolly know why those rear tires are shaped so goofy. No magnatraction, minimal contact patches, rubber tires and a nose weight (visible in the following pics) wouldve made for some interesting driving characteristics. 









Carerra spills its guts! Motor is a greenwire Mabuchi block motor like what comes in a Tyco HP-2, or Ideal TCR. The ratcheting rear gears use 2 brass crowns, like most slotless, but check out the pinion gear on that pendulum arrangement! Ingenious low friction design and its silky smooth too. The rear axle bosses stay with the axle assembly when you snap them out. With the rear tires removed, the wheels just get wierder. The steering mechanism is way trick. The front gear moves the steering pawl side to side when under power, the tensioner spring twists into an 'S' shape, and wheels steer independently just like a car. With the motor idle, it snaps back with the wheels straight. Ingenious!









The front end all put together.









The rear end all put together. 









Converted for slot running. The front end 'wires' unscrewed, cleaning it up. A guide pin from a lifelike M chassis snaps right in, although in an unnatural position. Removed the front pinion gear leaving the front wheels straight. Rear tires were swapped for some fresh silicones off of a NOS Tyco Command control chassis. They conformed to the hubs just like the originals. Even with the goofy pickup ski arrangement, it fired right up and ran like a champ. Its faster, smoother, and handles a LOT better than it would look like. Best of all, every last thing I did to clean it up and convert to slot running is totally reversible, none of the changes were permanent.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Figured Id show off some of my other rare, and harder to find stuff. 

Tyco Jeep CJ test shot, and Lili Ledy CJs in garish colors. I think Slotcar Central has some of all of these left. The test shots are fairly limited in how many exist, and the Lili Ledy's are mexican issues. They use greenwire HP-7 chassis with the non-silver plated electricals. The plastic is a bit cheaper quality and the quality of the masking for the tampos is very much sub-par compared with the 'real' tycos. Still, some very cool items.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

One of the rarer AFX Javelins (dont have the white/orange/yellow/red one in the same design), with a HTF AFX jeep. Originally these CJs were Speed Steers, and when you do see them on Ebay they go for $50 minimum. This was my very first Ebay purchase, and my 2nd slot Jeep. The seller had a BIN for $15 for this body in mint condition!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A group of rare Ideal TCRs and Majorettes. Some of these TCRs are Europe-only releases, the Majorettes were sold here in the states for one year only, 1996 I believe. Although Canada got them for much longer, pretty much all Majorettes are tough to come by.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A couple glow Lifelikes. These are MUCH harder to find than the glow T-birds in the 'flames' and 'lightning bolt' paint schemes which are very common. A version of the #92 car exists with the same paint job, but in glow orange.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

'80's cartoon cars! The Voltron lions were made by LJN, and use a 12V version of the Matchbox Powertrack chassis. The Thundercats cars are pretty tough to find, and I have about $100 invested in the 2. A bargain, considering theyre C9.5 and highly sought after. 









The ThunderTank is kind of a cross between the corvette wheelie cars and the transformers cars. It rears up into this robot looking thing as you race it. An interesting fact about these is they came in a set together, and are obviously meant to compete with one another. Yet the Thundertank has a Magnum 440 narrow chassis, where the Nosediver has an HP-7. The widepan 440 must not've existed at the time.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The red/silver and yellow/brown racing warriors are fairly tough to find, but definitely obtainable if youre a bit persistent. They were available in the 'Battle the Car Crusher' set with a tank thing that chases you and 'crushes' your car if you hit its ramps. Its a novelty set and a bit gimmicky, but it works really well and makes for a challenging race. 










The blue/orange and silver/green racing warriors are near impossible to find. I found these in separate auctions, and both are in near mint condition with the original wheels. The blue one was the last warrior I needed to have every version, and its by far my favorite one. I scored it about 2 years ago, and was WAY excited, since the racing warrior is one of my favorite Tyco bodies and these original versions are the most realistic and true to the concept. In fact the Doomsday Duel set which uses chromed racing warriors is the very set thats responsible for rekindling my interest in slotcars 9 years ago, so Im particularly proud of these.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Some more tycos in some of the tougher to find paint schemes. The '57 Chevy is similar to the much more common California Customs version which is molded in a bright red with prostock livery and looks a lot cheaper and more toy-like. This one is painted burgundy and is a much earlier release.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And finally, a neon-blasters Camaro and test shot solid clear lime Peterbilt. These are my 'ghost' cars since they look like apparitions.


----------



## kiwidave

Nice stuff. And they look mint.


----------



## copperhead71

Pro tech help AND Pro show....whats next ? Astownding!!!!RIG!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora

*Hey Grungie ol buddy..... jeep pix for ya...*

Here are 3 Jeeps for your perusal.... Honest Bob


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I really like that Tyco Ambulance!


----------



## afxcrazy

My newest additions Two AFX push-car prototypes.


----------



## mr_aurora

*nice........ Ed.......*

gotta like those..... Bob


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The red jeep looks like they were having fun one day, but that clear one is RAD!!!


----------



## butchd

Some Tyco and Mattel stuff


----------



## 82whiskey

What about these two?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-PAIR-OF-57-CHEVY-NOMAD-STARBURST-TYCO-T-JET_W0QQitemZ270489505866QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item3efa6e504a

Brian A


----------



## mr_aurora

*reference page 14 of this thread......*

That magnasonic #30 is like bigfoot.Some claimed to have seen it But I am not a believer. I think it only made it to the 2:1 stage at most and never was a test shot or hand painted demo.But then again you never know.
AFXCRAZY was asking about the #30 magnasonic pictured in the 1979 Aurora catalog. Here is a picture when i owned it along with my firetruck....


----------



## hefer

Okay, Auto World, next release of semi trucks sure would look good with an american heros series of fire trucks, police cars, EMS...ect!


----------



## kiwidave

Fire truck is way COOL!!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hefer: Murals on the semis would be ok, but how about a 12-car release in all emergency vehicles? Theyve got the body molds, many of these would be good for a number of different ideas:

Dodge Monaco: Fire Chief, taxicab, FBI

Dodge Charger: Fire Chief, DARE-mobile, Military Police

Hummer H2: Fire chief, EMT, border patrol, forest ranger, MP

Jeep CJ-5: Military Jeep, border patrol, lifeguard, forest ranger

'09 Camaro: DARE-mobile, state trooper

Dodge Ram--Fire rescue, EMT, forest ranger, lifeguard.


----------



## hefer

grungerockjeepe said:


> Hefer: Murals on the semis would be ok, but how about a 12-car release in all emergency vehicles? Theyve got the body molds, many of these would be good for a number of different ideas:
> 
> Dodge Monaco: Fire Chief, taxicab, FBI
> 
> Dodge Charger: Fire Chief, DARE-mobile, Military Police
> 
> Hummer H2: Fire chief, EMT, border patrol, forest ranger, MP
> 
> Jeep CJ-5: Military Jeep, border patrol, lifeguard, forest ranger
> 
> '09 Camaro: DARE-mobile, state trooper
> 
> Dodge Ram--Fire rescue, EMT, forest ranger, lifeguard.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RMMseven

*TycoPro McLaren, Chaparral & Ferrari "P5"*

Here are three cars I got for Christmas a long long time ago










This is the early cardboard box they came in, this was soon replaced by the plastic cube which was used for years.


----------



## RMMseven

*TycoPro McLaren M8f and Chaparral 2J*

The next year for Christmas I got the Chaparral 2J, I never did get the McLaren M8f until years later.


----------



## RMMseven

*Shutdown Mopar Drag Race Set*

These really cool drag race sets were sold in Chrysler & Dodge dealers in the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## RMMseven

*Monogram 1/32 Lotus & Ferrari Grand Prix cars*

These are the jewel like F1 cara made by Monogram in the mid -60s, these are still highly sought after and are realy fun to race.



















They have a really small motor held by a high quality brass chassis.


----------



## RMMseven

*Cox 1/24 Lola T70*

Here is a very rare Cox Lola T70


----------



## 1976Cordoba

RMMseven said:


>


 
Those F1 cars are AMAZING:thumbsup:


----------



## RMMseven

*Mom-mobile*

I bought this a long time ago and it's always run pretty good, too bad previous owner cut the body to fit the rear wheels. It's an Atals Buick Station Wagon, probably about a '64 - love the roof rack.


----------



## RMMseven

The last slot car I bought before getting side tracked by girls and driving reeal cars was a RC Cola Porsche 917-10 Can Am car. I was really happy to find one just I had bought one still in the cube and strapped down.


----------



## RMMseven

*Chaparral 2J resin 1/32 scale*

This is a very limited Peter Pre (Paris, France) 1/32 Chaparral 2J resin kit that was built-up by John Jude (Arkle on eBay & he lives in the UK). Yes I did run this car and break one of the blue spoilers. The car now resides with David Reinecke of RMS Motorsports.


----------



## RMMseven

*First FLY Vipers*

In 1996 FLY Model Cars introduced their first slot car the 1/32 scale Vipers that had raced at the '96 24 hours of Daytona. These cars were scale models of the actual racecars and re-introduced the idea of scale model car racing to 1/32. And these cars were faster than any other, they were the performance standard for a few years. 










Both cars had the ref # "A1" but this was changed later with the blue (Azul in Spainish) car getting the "A2" designation.


----------



## RMMseven

*Scalextric*

Some people think I don't like Scalextric but htey have made some car that I really like and have had a lot of fun racing. The second generation NASCARs they made are one of the best ever produced and their Trans Am cars are still very popular.

The #43 Petty car driven by John Andretti is vey valuable now and the #20 Tony Stewart car is a "rookie" car with the yellow stripes on the bumper that was only availabe in the Speedway Tri-oval race set. The "Bob Jane" Camaro is an Australian release that is very difficult to obtain. AND yes I've raced all of these cars.


----------



## RMMseven

This is a whacky book on the histroy of slot cars that has a lot of info on wide range of slot cars.


----------



## Dragula

*Crap from the bench.*

Some may call them rare.


----------



## ParkRNDL

RMMseven said:


> I bought this a long time ago and it's always run pretty good, too bad previous owner cut the body to fit the rear wheels. It's an Atals Buick Station Wagon, probably about a '64 - love the roof rack.


jeez i would LOVE to pick one of these up, but they always go through the roof on Fleabay. and yes, nice rack :tongue: ...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dragula said:


> Some may call them rare.


Ha - WOW. You _STILL_ have some Densos? Thought you cleared them all out in '08.


----------



## Dragula

I still have a U-store it climate controlled space full of old slots from the hobby shops I bought.I found more denso's under a bunch of boxes near my bench.


----------



## videojimmy

are they tycos?


----------



## WesJY

ParkRNDL said:


> jeez i would LOVE to pick one of these up, but they always go through the roof on Fleabay. and yes, nice rack :tongue: ...
> 
> --rick


what is it? i never seen one? is it altas? sitting on tuffones? or? and how much do they go for on ebay? is it chevy stationwagon? 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

WesJY said:


> what is it? i never seen one? is it altas? sitting on tuffones? or? and how much do they go for on ebay? is it chevy stationwagon?
> 
> Wes


it's an early '60s Buick station wagon made by Atlas. this is from their second generation of cars... the first-gens had molded-in bumpers painted silver and were kinda fugly, and they only had a couple of models--an Impala and a Thunderbird, I think. the second generation, though weirdly proportioned, were much nicer-looking, with separate chrome bumpers that were very detailed... the ones that stand out for me are the '62 (or '63?) Chevy Impala, the Pontiac Grand Prix, the Oldsmobile Starfire, the Studebaker Avanti (on which the Dash body is based), and this Buick wagon. they had others like Jags and Corvettes too...

i'm pretty sure i've seen these Buick wagons on Fleabay go over $100 (WELL over, IIRC), depending on condition and on who's bidding...

this one has hacked wheelwells and oversize rears...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have seen them too, and they always go way beyond my means.. Someday I wouldn't mind a couple, even if the wheel wells have been gnawed on a bit. Yours looks cool with them slicks on the back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

BRP used to make one, but it is out of production. Once in a while you'll see one on ebay for not too much.
hojoe


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A few of my recent Ebay conquests:

FINALLY scored one of these! Now I have all 6 versions of Tyco's Chevy stepside, and this is by far the coolest and rarest. Its near dead mint, and while I had to pay for it (details in another thread) its definitely a solid investment:










This wasnt an ebay score, but rather a straight sale from Bob Beers-- (thanks, buddy!)--and is officially THE coolest piece in my collection, and definitely the rarest since before Bob showed it on here,I didnt even know one like this existed. I gotta say it rivals the blue #5 AFX Javelin Ive had since forever as my favorite in my collection. 

I have no idea what chassis it was supposed to have, but I built up an HP-7 with chrome wheels and clear SuperTires to go with the 'ghost' theme, making for a mostly invisible Jeep:









These usually go for at least $25-$40 on Ebay, but I won it at the opening bid of $10. Its at least a C 9.5 and while not as rare as the Seagull van, its definitely tough to find:









The next day from the same seller, I scored this baby. I know its not necessarily 'rare', but its definitely very desireable. Again, these usually are in the $30 range, but I won it for under $15. Just missing the stickers, no other body damage and it has good chrome:









And finally, the infamous ultimate fire chief, missing the sidepipes and cherries. Again, not SUPER rare, but definitely tough to win since theyre very desireable. Usually theyre completely thrashed and the decals are toast, but this one survived pretty well. Just need Bruce to repop this bodystyle, I have a couple more of the cop cars needing the cherries too:


----------



## kiwidave

Very good scores. I like Tyco's. The clear SuperTires are a great idea.


----------



## afxcrazy

Ferrari Push car prototype. One of Aurora's best bodies in my opinion.


----------



## tomhocars

Yeah,Thats a good one Ed.


----------



## ParkRNDL

ParkRNDL said:


> it's an early '60s Buick station wagon made by Atlas. this is from their second generation of cars... the first-gens had molded-in bumpers painted silver and were kinda fugly, and they only had a couple of models--an Impala and a Thunderbird, I think. the second generation, though weirdly proportioned, were much nicer-looking, with separate chrome bumpers that were very detailed... the ones that stand out for me are the '62 (or '63?) Chevy Impala, the Pontiac Grand Prix, the Oldsmobile Starfire, the Studebaker Avanti (on which the Dash body is based), and this Buick wagon. they had others like Jags and Corvettes too...
> 
> i'm pretty sure i've seen these Buick wagons on Fleabay go over $100 (WELL over, IIRC), depending on condition and on who's bidding...
> 
> this one has hacked wheelwells and oversize rears...
> 
> --rick


wonder how high this one will go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380189385944

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

does this qualify as rare?



















--rick

edit: and no, the wells are not cut. when i got it, it had been sitting in the box with the front screw tightened and the rear one in the post but sitting ON the chassis to give tire clearance. apparently the front post took a set tilted slightly forward... now, when you put it together correctly and snug a screw down in the front post, the rear post comes up a little off the chassis if the rear screw is loose...


----------



## Abominus

*Atlas Starfires*

Five colors of the Atlas Oldsmobile Starfire with chrome bumpers. Anyone seen it in dark blue, red or gray?


----------



## afxcrazy

Another pushcar prototype .This one's an Escort


----------



## 82whiskey

The Atlas Oldsmobile Starfire's are very cool!
:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Love the Escort!


----------



## JasonZ

Very cool Escort.


----------



## pukekohe

BOY that Escort is a real good looker


----------



## RMMseven

*T-jet in AFX package*










I've had this for over 25 years and yes it is original. Aurora would do some weird things when they were in finacial trouble and I suspect this was one way to push stuff out the door to generate cash. This is an original Aurora slot car but it is just weird. It's a Camaro Xcellerators body mounted to a Thunder Jet 500 chassis and packaged in an AFX blister card with a 1973 date on it - The body is the orange Camaro with white stripes that has the Chevrolet bowtie on the hood, I always thought this was a cool looking car. The other odd thing about this is that the guide pin is a white push in type and it is the small white envelope under the car, I only know this because I had two of these and of course I opened one to race it.


----------



## krazcustoms

RMMseven said:


> I've had this for over 25 years and yes it is original. Aurora would do some weird things when they were in finacial trouble and I suspect this was one way to push stuff out the door to generate cash. This is an original Aurora slot car but it is just weird. It's a Camaro Xcellerators body mounted to a Thunder Jet 500 chassis and packaged in an AFX blister card with a 1973 date on it - The body is the orange Camaro with white stripes that has the Chevrolet bowtie on the hood, I always thought this was a cool looking car. The other odd thing about this is that the guide pin is a white push in type and it is the small white envelope under the car, I only know this because I had two of these and of course I opened one to race it.


I had one of those too except it was on a Tuff-Ones chassis. In the same type of AFX package.


----------



## RMMseven

*Tyco S Jaguar D-type and Ferrari Testa Rosa*

I like these Tyco S-cars. I haven't seen too many of these cars in their correct colors of green for the Jag and red for the Ferarri. These are pretty much new and never used.


----------



## RMMseven

*T-Jet Mustang with wide stripe*

I bought this from a friend who purchased this as a kid (well we're all still kids.. so let's just say he was a lot younger and smaller than now). He never ran it so I know it is brand new. I like the look of this in red with the wider stripe.


----------



## bobwoodly

I'm a fan of the Tyco S cars. Tough to find ones as nice as the Ferrari Testa Rosas you have. I think I do have the case and insert though! Now if I can only find the car.


----------



## videojimmy

never saw a green d-jag before... VERY nice!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool RMMseven, I am a fan of the Tyco S cars as well. Jag looks great in green. I have the red version. But like the green better!!


----------



## drumz

This is my only 1971 stamped AFX chassis.


----------



## tomjet

*Sanwa HO slot car from mid 60s (Dodge)*


----------



## Bill Hall

Now THAT'S an odd duck!


----------



## roadrner

Looks like a hybrid of Aurora and TYCO. Would have bet money that it was a Rambler before I would have said Dodge.  rr


----------



## videojimmy

swooning over the sanwa... a brand still missing from my collection.


----------



## RMMseven

Now that is neat. It almost looks like a '63 - 65 Valiant except for the front grill area. The roof, trunk and side of the front fenders look like a Valiant but the grill appears to be a Dodge of some sort.


----------



## tomjet

I think that '63-64 Dodge Dart 270 (4-Door) or ???


----------



## wheelszk

I like the mid-mount HEMI


----------



## Tanduay

*A few that left my wallet lighter... *

Some really nice stuff in this thread.


----------



## RMMseven

The Sanwa looks like a '63 Plymouth Valiant, it has the upside down trapazoid grill, the tail lights and the side of the front fenders have the same sideways "V" pointing towards the front. There isn't too many Valiant toy out there and I'm sure this is the only slot car made EVER made of a Valiant.


----------



## mr_aurora

*shaq made it..........*

good to see he made the trip ok......:thumbsup:


----------



## tomjet

RMMseven,
Your answer was right. '63 Plymouth Valiant! 

Thanks


----------



## Tanduay

mr_aurora said:


> good to see he made the trip ok......:thumbsup:


Yes,arrived today in pefect condition. Thanks again Bob.


----------



## Im Paul

Oh so your the one that owns the second Shaq truck?Nice to know who owns it.What happen to the S that was part of the Shaq script?Ebay photos showen it was peeling off and now it's gone?bummer!As i do recall seeing a second basketball deco truck a few years back at the midwest slot car show.A collector from texas had it in his "trade box". 

I dig that black 32 roadster.I have a sold back roadster on a hp-7 blister.


----------



## Tanduay

Im Paul said:


> Oh so your the one that owns the second Shaq truck?Nice to know who owns it.What happen to the S that was part of the Shaq script?Ebay photos showen it was peeling off and now it's gone?bummer!As i do recall seeing a second basketball deco truck a few years back at the midwest slot car show.A collector from texas had it in his "trade box".
> 
> I dig that black 32 roadster.I have a sold back roadster on a hp-7 blister.


Yeah...I don't know what happened to it..I checked the box and tissue it was wrapped in but can't find it. Yeah those 32's are nice...saw a post with a cream and tan one which I saw up a year or so ago on feebay. I didn't know there was a second Shaq set, but definatley cool to know the other owner. This set won't be going anywhere.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ok you got me curious... What's the story with the Shaq trucks? Are they prototypes?

Inquiring minds want to know...

--rick


----------



## Tanduay

ParkRNDL said:


> Ok you got me curious... What's the story with the Shaq trucks? Are they prototypes?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> --rick


I think they def fall under that catagory. They are mock ups for a "Shaq" set that never happened. I thought they're was only a single set but I guess there are 2 of the orange ones, not sure about the Black\blue #32. The one can be seen in Dan's book on page 59.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yet another reason I gotta get me a copy of Dan's book...

--rick


----------



## 22tall

ParkRNDL said:


> Ok you got me curious... What's the story with the Shaq trucks? Are they prototypes?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> --rick


Yes they are protos. Bob Beers had them up for auction last week. The auction said no reserve but the auction had a reserve. He wouldn't tell me what the reserve was but from his reply he didn't want to sell them anyway. He said he just wanted people to know they were out there.


----------



## kiwidave

The 32 Roaster looks great like that!!


----------



## Tanduay

Yeah...makes you wonder why they didn't go to production with some of these.


----------



## afxcrazy

Blue chrome AFX Nomad. MIB !


----------



## chriscobbs

afxcrazy said:


> Blue chrome AFX Nomad. MIB !


WOW, nice win.


----------



## 82whiskey

afxcrazy said:


> Blue chrome AFX Nomad. MIB !


That car is sweet!


----------



## martybauer31

Here's my rare ones, I need to get pics of the rest...


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Marty, Love those old Tycos!!!


----------



## fastlap

You think this one might be a little rare?


----------



## afxcrazy

fastlap said:


> You think this one might be a little rare?


Not sure but it sure is Purdy !!!


----------



## fastlap

afxcrazy said:


> Not sure but it sure is Purdy !!!


I was trying to be tongue-n-cheek. I'm told there are only about 3-5 of these Mega-G McDonalds floating around. They were supposed to be a "set only" body, but the set never came out. Anyhow, that's what I hear. Check the link below.

Starting with post #21
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283304&page=2


----------



## bobbythebull

what does the back of the black monza look like? can you post pics? thank you Bobby


----------



## Tanduay

*A few more pics*

Rearranging and figured would take a few pics to post. Just some of the rarer stuff I've picked up. The Petty 43 has that broken wing but was in a lot of common AFX in the background of the pic, Got the whole deal for 60 bucks. doesn't happen very often but when it does...  Same with the #8 512 was included in a box of "glow" guardrails $11. No such luck involved in the rest.


----------



## Im Paul

Would you be interested in doing a trade for that sticker sheet?Or selling it?That tick camaro color fade is awesome.Looks like my buddys camaro he sold on ebay a while back.


----------



## Tanduay

Im Paul said:


> Would you be interested in doing a trade for that sticker sheet?Or selling it?That tick camaro color fade is awesome.Looks like my buddys camaro he sold on ebay a while back.


PIcked that Camaro up on Ebay...last year or year before, looks factory done to me, and that's what the seller said also. Not sure on I'm how many variants that were released, I know that there is a Blue fade camaro also (Trick Mustang color scheme). I'm holding on to the sticker sheet, only saw it up once on EPay and grabbed it.


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice bunch of Tyco. Well done!


----------



## afxcrazy

I've seen that Camaro on yahoo japan a couple of times. Sure is nice !!


----------



## copperhead71

I MISS THIS THREAD..bump


----------



## afxcrazy

For old times sake !!


----------



## bobwoodly

*Not super rare, but kind of rare*


----------

